# ¿Por qué cada vez más parejas prefieren tener perros o gatos en lugar de hijos?



## El Pionero (20 Ene 2022)

Hace ya seis años que Isabel y Luis abrieron las puertas de su hogar a Winnie, una preciosa carlino que despertó en la pareja un *amor incondicional *hacia los canes. "La cogimos con cuatro meses. Ninguno de los dos habíamos tenido perro hasta ese momento. A mí me daban un poco de miedo, pero me encantaban. Así que empecé a acercarme a ellos y, poco a poco, se me quitó la fobia y, ahora, los dos somos unos locos de los perros. Yo leo todo lo que puedo sobre etología canina y la gente piensa que mi chico es educador canino porque, cuando va a un parque, todos los perros se acercan a él. ¡Parece el flautista de Hamelín", relata Isabel.

Tan es así que, hace apenas tres meses, decidieron 'incorporar' un nuevo miembro a su feliz familia: "Tener a Winnie y luego a Happy, una boston terrier, fueron dos *decisiones muy meditadas*. Puede parecer muy exagerado, pero creo que es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida. Me hacen tremendamente *feliz y querida*. Ojalá de niña no me hubieran dado miedo los perros y hubiera tenido uno porque hubiera sido, sin duda, mi mejor amigo".

Para ellos, Winnie y Happy "no son mascotas, son *nuestra familia*; nos encanta hacer planes con ellas y nos las llevamos a todos los sitios, excepto a viajes transoceánicos porque sabemos que no lo pasarían bien en avión".


Isabel confiesa que nunca sitió la llamada de la maternidad. "*Nunca he querido tener hijos*, no he sentido esa necesidad y tampoco he sido nunca demasiado 'niñera'. No es por un tema de preocupación por el futuro o de exceso de responsabilidad. Ya de pequeña pensaba lo mismo. La gente me decía que, con los años, cambiaría, pero más bien ha sido al contrario. Mi chico no se lo había planteado y, cuando me conoció y se lo dije, no le importó. Ahora está encantado con Winnie y Happy".

No considera que "ésta sea una decisión *egoísta. *Simplemente, se trata de una *elección personal*; igual que otras personas deciden tener hijos, otras no tenerlos, otras tener perros, gatos, otras vivir solas, otras en pareja, etc". Y no cree que "nadie tenga un hijo *pensando en que la sociedad perdure*; lo hace porque quiere tenerlos, porque lo desea, porque piensa que le van a dar felicidad o que van a llenar su vida. Al final, es una* decisión tan respetable *como el que decide cualquiera de las otras opciones".

Sus perras la aportan "*AMOR en mayúscula*. Cuando llego de trabajar y abro la puerta vienen corriendo a verme, por la mañana me despiertan con lametones, se duermen pegadas a mí... Les encanta hacer todo conmigo: pasear, ir en bici, jugar, correr, etc. Son súper cariñosas y leales. Antes de tenerlas, pensaba que las iba a querer, pero nunca imaginé que las llegaría a querer tanto. Son una parte imprescindible de mi vida. Cuando estoy una semana sin verlas porque estoy de viaje y no me las he podido llevar, las echo tanto de menos que estoy constantemente hablando de ellas y viendo fotos y vídeos. Supongo que *será parecido a lo que siente un padre o una madre por sus hijos*. Yo no soy su dueña, para ellas yo soy su familia, su manada, el lugar donde se sienten seguras y protegidas".


Está convencida de que "si alguien no entiende este vínculo es porque nunca ha tenido un perro o bien porque su relación con él es diferente. Pero Luis y yo lo sentimos así y *nadie debería burlarse de un sentimiento* porque nosotros no nos burlamos del amor que otros puedan sentir por sus hijos. Eso sí, que sean nuestra familia no significa que las tratemos como si fueran humanos porque no lo son. *Las tratamos como perros porque ellas tienen que vivir como lo que son*, es decir, jugar a pelearse con otros perros; oler lo que quieran y no les haga mal; ensuciarse cuando llueve pues no pasa nada, etc".

"No quiero ser una madre humana -asevera-. *Con ser madre perruna soy plenamente feliz*. Para mí Con ser madre perruna soy plenamente feliz son como mis hijas, me preocupo igual que mi hermana se preocupa de mis sobrinas. Hemos construido una familia con ellas y, para mí, eso es lo más importante. Qué más da que, en lugar de dos piernas, tengan cuatro patas", concluye.

COMPROMISO Y GENEROSIDAD
"Egoísmo no casa nada bien con mascota. Sobre todo, en los tiempos que corren porque puede que, años atrás, se tuviera un perro para que guardara la casa o un gato para que se comiera los ratones, pero, hoy en día, establecemos un vínculo tan estrecho con ellos que los convierte en un miembro más de la familia. Es un acto que implica un gran compromiso porque tener un animal en casa requiere muchos cuidados y, también hay que decirlo, gastos", asevera Isabel Serrano-Rosa, directora y psicóloga de EnPostivoSí.

Serrano-Rosa recuerda que, hace algunos años, "cuando una mujer no se emparejaba o no tenía familia se quedaba para 'vestir santos'. Era considerada un 'elemento rarito' que, en muchas ocasiones, se entregaba en cuerpo y alma al cuidado de sus padres o sobrinos. De igual modo, se observaba con extrañeza a las parejas que no tenían niños. Algo que ahora no ocurre porque cada vez hay más personas que deciden caminar juntas hacia otras direcciones sin que por eso sean menos generosas".

"Los conceptos de maternidad y paternidad, al igual que el de pareja, están cambiando. Antes de decidir tener un hijo, se plantean muchos interrogantes que décadas atrás, en una sociedad con un modelo de familia más conservador y encorsetado, no surgían. Se busca una estabilidad económica y emocional. Se valora no sólo cómo afectará la llegada del bebé a la carrera laboral o cómo se organizará la logística doméstica sino cómo influirá psicológicamente en nosotros el cambio radical de vida que implica. Lo cual, dicho sea de paso, no quiere decir para nada que seamos más egoístas. Más bien todo lo contrario, indica que queremos tener bien estructurado el 'escenario' en el que vamos a recibir a nuestra criatura".

A su consulta llegan muchas personas que confiesan "su temor a tener descendencia, pero yo no lo contemplo como algo negativo. En la mayoría de los casos, son miedos genéricos, transmitidos educacionalmente. Y una de las cosas que he observado es que el concepto de ser madre o padre es algo que se gesta incluso antes de llegar a la madurez y de forma independiente a tener, además, una mascota".

Es más, Serrano-Rosa apunta que, para un niño, crecer con una mascota resulta "muy enriquecedor porque le ayuda a salir de sí mismo para cuidar a un ser más indefenso en un acto de generosidad que, desde luego, no tiene ni un ápice de egoísmo".

En cualquier caso, y en su opinión, meter en el mismo saco a niños y mascotas resulta una "una comparación anómala ya que cada uno tiene una dinámica y ocupa un lugar en la familia".









¿Por qué cada vez más parejas prefieren tener perros o gatos en lugar de hijos?


Hace ya seis años que Isabel y Luis abrieron las puertas de su hogar a Winnie, una preciosa carlino que despertó en la pareja un amor incondicional hacia los canes. "La...




www.elmundo.es





Tranquilos que Hassan, Mamadou y Eddison los tienen por nosotros


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Ene 2022)

porque les dan compañia, y además, en un apuro, se los pueden follar.


----------



## #SrLobo (20 Ene 2022)

sale más barato y requiere menos compromiso, también mueren antes y no hay que pagarles estudios ni caprichos


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Ene 2022)

Traer hijos a este mundo si no eres casta o lumpen paguitero es una salvajada.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (20 Ene 2022)

El hecho de que mezclen una cosa con la otra ya da que pensar.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

porque son gente muerta en vida, que vive por y para su viajecito aqui y alli. a todos esos los dejaba sin pensión y me quedaba tan a gusto,porque los perros y los conejos no pagan pensiones


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

muchas parejas prefieren tener perro a tener hijos... Hasta que ella se acerca a los 40, le entra el apretujo, el tío dice que ni de puto palo, se separan, él acaba con una divorciada con dos hijos y ella no es capaz de quedarse embarazada ni a la de tres. Al final acaba adoptando una negrita que entre que viene con mil traumas y la señora (ya tiene cuarentaymuchos) no es capaz de atender, acaba mal o muy mal.

Un clásico.


----------



## arrpak (20 Ene 2022)

los que acumulan perros y gatos son los que luego se quejan de que vienen muchos inmis a trabajar


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (20 Ene 2022)

Porque son un egocentristas que prefieren adoctrinar ellos mismos a los perros, a que el Estado adoctrine a sus hijos.


----------



## Dan Daly (20 Ene 2022)

Respues larga: no me da tiempo ahora.
Respuesta corta: porque la cultura occidental está degenerada y llena de degenerados, literalmente hablando.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

Por eludir responsabilidades.
Tb hay personas que son consecuentes..yo no quiero tener hijos pq no me siento capaz 
Ese es el mejor regalo que le puedes dar a un hijo no tenerlo.
Porque hay padres por ahí que no valen ni para cuidar un perro.


----------



## kornconath (20 Ene 2022)

Porque en la edad que el niño empieza a dar por culo el animal se muere


----------



## BigJoe (20 Ene 2022)

La msima gente que suele suplantar mascotas por hijos suele apoyar partidos y leyes dañinas, de manera directa o indirecta, a las familias.

Lo de ir a un parque con el peque y que no te libres de ñordos de perros es la nueva normalidad.

Quienes véis el tener hijos como una carga y no como el sacrificio más lleno de sentido de tu vida no sé en qué mundo vivís. Allá vosotros.


----------



## EstrellaNegra (20 Ene 2022)

Este tipo de noticias van pensadas para ir quitándonos paulatinamente funciones vitales, cruciales en el desarrollo personal.
Me parece muy bien que está pareja libremente pase de formar familia humana y prefiera familia perruna interespecie. Allá ellos si quieren interrumpir su linaje. 
Lo que no me parece es que esto sea noticia y se publicite esto como lo deseable. 
Como sociedad, siempre debe ser la cúspide la familia humana, que es la unidad mínima. Bien firme esta, cabe entre medias cualquier otra cosa.

Me llevo bien con los bichos y los perros. Pero primero mi familia y yo. Luego ellos.


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

kornconath dijo:


> Porque en la edad que el niño empieza a dar por culo el animal se muere



Un perro te puede vivir 15 años sin problemas. Para los 15 el niño te ha dado ya por culo como para dejártelo como el tunel de Artxanda.


----------



## Kapitoh (20 Ene 2022)

Estas vacaciones de navidad, en una de las visitas que hice a mi tio-abuelo, salio el tema de las parejas y los perros. En pocas palabras nos comento: "Cuando la gente pierde la esperanza, los niños no nacen"


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Estas vacaciones de navidad, en una de las visitas que hice a mi tio-abuelo, salio el tema de las parejas y los perros. En pocas palabras nos comento: "Cuando la gente pierde la esperanza, los niños no nacen"



dile a tu tío que se deje de gilipolleces. Los niños han dejado de nacer cuando las personas han dejado de madurar y han decidido tener una vida de eternos adolescentes.

Había mucha esperanza en los años 20, 30 o 40?? pues mi padre eran 8 hermanos, y como él la mayoría en aquella época. Claro que ahí tampoco se elegía, venían los que quería dios.


----------



## vinavil (20 Ene 2022)

https://media.giphy.com/media/8ULwt88lcisBa/giphy-downsized.gif


----------



## sikBCN (20 Ene 2022)

Artículo propagandista de la agenda 2030


----------



## 2plx2 (20 Ene 2022)

La pregunta de fondo creo que es más introspectiva, y seguramente afecta a muchos de nosotros.

¿Por qué no tenemos ni hijos ni familia y tampoco hay visos de que los vayamos a tener?

Es una pregunta que si se analiza es bastante cruda, y la respuesta tiene muchos condicionantes. Pero tampoco hay que fustigarse a uno mismo, el fenómeno ocurre en buena parte de occidente.

Hablar de que los demás deberían formar familias, es eludir la cuestión individual que es por qué yo no formo una familia.


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> La pregunta de fondo creo que es más introspectiva, y seguramente afecta a muchos de nosotros.
> 
> ¿Por qué no tenemos ni hijos ni familia y tampoco hay visos de que los vayamos a tener?
> 
> ...



eh! a mí no me mire! tengo cuatro hijos con tres mujeres.


----------



## pedrolo (20 Ene 2022)

No sé cuánto costará mantener un perro, entre alimentación, seguro y veterinario. Al margen, el tiempo que hay que dedicarle, tiempo de vida personal que cada cual valorará y dedicará como quiera. 
Yo soy socio de la fundación Josep Carreras, de la Aecc, de Médicos sin Fronteras y de Cáritas. Total, 60 y pocos euros al mes entre todos. Eso sin contar las deducciones de Hacienda.
Creo que entre las satisfacciones que puede darme un perro y las satisfacciones que me producen las lecturas de los boletines de las asociaciones con las que colaboro, me quedo de largo con las segundas.

Y ni unas ni otras son comparables con las satisfacciones, muy a pesar de los esfuerzos que conlleva, de la crianza de un hijo, varios en mi caso.

Respondiendo a la pregunta del hilo: ni idea, creo que es una moda mal meditada por mucha gente.


----------



## 2plx2 (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> eh! a mí no me mire! tengo cuatro hijos con tres mujeres.



Con ese historial, considérese usted libre para hacer cualquier juicio ajeno. Hazañas como esa solo están reservadas a héroes de leyenda como Julio Iglesias.


----------



## gotelez (20 Ene 2022)

porque no se pueden tenerlos y mantenerlos, es muy caro. Antes del uso de preservativos y otros anticonceptivos se tenían porque no quedaba otra si mojabas el churro, ademas antes los hijos eran mano de obra gratis.


----------



## Ponix (20 Ene 2022)

Porque ser padre no es tan maravilloso man


----------



## Ponix (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> porque son gente muerta en vida, que vive por y para su viajecito aqui y alli. a todos esos los dejaba sin pensión y me quedaba tan a gusto,porque los perros y los conejos no pagan pensiones



A ver cómo salen tus hijos y cuanto cotizan.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> A ver cómo salen tus hijos y cuanto cotizan.



aqui el primer aludido, un saludito campeon.


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Con ese historial, considérese usted libre para hacer cualquier juicio ajeno. Hazañas como esa solo están reservadas a héroes de leyenda como Julio Iglesias.



Qué hazañas!! a una la dejé p'alante con 16, ni quería ni sabía hacerme cargo. A otra la dejé de un polvo loco en Salou, me enteré a los tres años (le hice la prueba a la criatura), no estaba yo como para cambiarme de ciudad, de curro y de todo para irme con una completa desconocida y su hijo. Y luego ya fundé un hogar, me convertí en un respetable padre de familia y hasta hoy. Toda la vida ha habido hijos que nacen bajo el manto del padre e hijos que no.


----------



## Ponix (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> aqui el primer aludido, un saludito campeon.



Yo nunca he querido hijos, desde los 18 que tomé la decisión porque veía como se aproximaba una realidad inevitable. Bien que he hecho y orgulloso de haber acertado en mi elección. 
Tampoco tengo perro ni gato ni nada.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ene 2022)

La culpa es de los padres que los educan como blandengues y las visten como putas.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (20 Ene 2022)

¿No se dan cuenta los animalistas que en unos años no habrá humanos para tener mascotas?


----------



## asakopako (20 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La culpa es de los padres que los educan como blandengues y las visten como putas.



Peor son los que los educan como putas y las visten como blandengues.


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Yo nunca he querido hijos, desde los 18 que tomé la decisión porque veía como se aproximaba una realidad inevitable. Bien que he hecho y orgulloso de haber acertado en mi elección.
> Tampoco tengo perro ni gato ni nada.



Una vida vivida al máximo. Darwin agradece tu decisión.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Yo nunca he querido hijos, desde los 18 que tomé la decisión porque veía como se aproximaba una realidad inevitable. Bien que he hecho y orgulloso de haber acertado en mi elección.
> Tampoco tengo perro ni gato ni nada.



vista la piramide demográfica, no deberia ser ninguna elección tener hijos. Un niño de 10 años ve que no es sostenible, la única forma de sostener las pensiones es importando masivamente inmigrantes,como se hace y como dicen los 'globalistas'. o eso o reducirlas drasticamente, a ver como se pagan 3 pensiones por 1 trabajador cotizando sin hacer magia.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Ene 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> sale más barato y requiere menos compromiso, también mueren antes y no hay que pagarles estudios ni caprichos



Bueno caprichos....el abriguito pa el invierno,la peluquería canina,los juguetes para que muerda jejejeje


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> vista la piramide demográfica, no deberia ser ninguna elección tener hijos. Un niño de 10 años ve que no es sostenible, la única forma de sostener las pensiones es importando masivamente inmigrantes,como se hace y como dicen los 'globalistas'. o eso o reducirlas drasticamente, a ver como se pagan 3 pensiones por 1 trabajador cotizando sin hacer magia.



pues en Japón llevan décadas con una natalidad de mierda y allí no entra ni dios a trabajar.


----------



## Catalinius (20 Ene 2022)

Sobra gente, a los mayores no te los vas a cargar, así que menos niños me parece el equilibrio perfecto.


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobra gente, a los mayores no te los vas a cargar, así que menos niños me parece el equilibrio perfecto.



Sobra gente y metemos todos los años una riada de gente nueva??? eso cómo se explica???

Me lo creería si se cerrase la frontera a cal y canto.


----------



## Catalinius (20 Ene 2022)

EstrellaNegra dijo:


> Este tipo de noticias van pensadas para ir quitándonos paulatinamente funciones vitales, cruciales en el desarrollo personal.
> Me parece muy bien que está pareja libremente pase de formar familia humana y prefiera familia perruna interespecie. Allá ellos si quieren interrumpir su linaje.
> Lo que no me parece es que esto sea noticia y se publicite esto como lo deseable.
> Como sociedad, siempre debe ser la cúspide la familia humana, que es la unidad mínima. Bien firme esta, cabe entre medias cualquier otra cosa.
> ...



Tengo un hijo, estoy encantada por cómo es y cómo me ha salido, pero su futuro es una mierda pinchada en un palo, así que mi pregunta: para qué quiere nadie tener hijos? para condenarles a una vida de mierda?


----------



## Catalinius (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Sobra gente y metemos todos los años una riada de gente nueva??? eso cómo se explica???
> 
> Me lo creería si se cerrase la frontera a cal y canto.



Si no hay curro, es que sobra gente, por tanto es estúpido traer más gente al mundo, es insostenible, eso o matamos masivamente a los mayores de 70


----------



## Registrador (20 Ene 2022)

Porque vivimos en una sociedad de imbeciles.


----------



## Registrador (20 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si no hay curro, es que sobra gente



Charo, por favor no hagas el ridículo.


----------



## vermer (20 Ene 2022)

Un cúmulo de factores:

1- Les han criado para ser niñatos y niñatas consentidos. Sólo piensan en su comodidad personal. Egoísmo infinito (de ahí también tantas separaciones, etc)
2- desconocen el sentido de la vida.
3- son vagos y bastante inútiles

4- sus padres (la generación langosta. 60-80 años parox.imadamente) han creado otra generación a su miserable "altura". POGRES los padres y progres los hijos

Todo se podría resumir en "ideología progre". Por tanto, antihumana


----------



## 2plx2 (20 Ene 2022)

Todo empieza en la educación, actualmente cualquier crío está convencido del concepto de que el ser humano es un cáncer para el planeta, que en el futuro no va a haber otra cosa que cataclismos y escasez, y que hay una gran superpoblación que es insostenible y la respuesta más ética es ser estéril.

Todo eso se vende en los planes educativos y se repite hasta la saciedad en la tele. Se lleva desde los 80 introduciendo ese discurso, y actualmente ya se ha ido de madre y parece que estamos constantemente al borde del fin del mundo.


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si no hay curro, es que sobra gente, por tanto es estúpido traer más gente al mundo, es insostenible, eso o matamos masivamente a los mayores de 70



Entonces para qué metemos todos los años cientos de miles de inmigrantes si no hay curro? si no vienen a currar... a qué vienen?


----------



## Ponix (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> vista la piramide demográfica, no deberia ser ninguna elección tener hijos. Un niño de 10 años ve que no es sostenible, la única forma de sostener las pensiones es importando masivamente inmigrantes,como se hace y como dicen los 'globalistas'. o eso o reducirlas drasticamente, a ver como se pagan 3 pensiones por 1 trabajador cotizando sin hacer magia.



A ver cómo se pagan las pensiones sin hidrocarburos. Vuestra visión de futuro acapara bien poco la verdad.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pues en Japón llevan décadas con una natalidad de mierda y allí no entra ni dios a trabajar.



hay 3 millones de inmigrantes en japon y seguira subiendo irremediablemente. igual que en Polonia hay a dia de hoy 1 millon de ucranianos y cuando se acabe la gallina de los huevos de oro de la mano de obra ucraniana, les guste o no acabaran recurriendo a inmigracion de paises de fuera de europa, de hecho esta subiendo ya de paises como uzbekistan,vietnam,china,indonesia o filipinas, bajo un gobierno 'antiinmigracion'


----------



## Ponix (20 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tengo un hijo, estoy encantada por cómo es y cómo me ha salido, pero su futuro es una mierda pinchada en un palo, así que mi pregunta: para qué quiere nadie tener hijos? para condenarles a una vida de mierda?



Eso mismo podía pensar la gente que tenía hijos en plena guerra mundial. Pero ya ves, luego fue mejor. Realmente yo en el futuro solo veo decadencia en todo, pero puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Legio_VII (20 Ene 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Respues larga: no me da tiempo ahora.
> Respuesta corta: porque la cultura occidental está degenerada y llena de degenerados, literalmente hablando.



porque son todos unos rojos.... y esas son sus costumbres....


----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Ene 2022)

*Los perros/gatos son el (nuevo) opio del pueblo.*

Desde mi punto de vista: fui soltero muchos años (ningún interes en hijos), tuve pareja muchos otros, viajamos mucho, salimos mucho (vida pinterest antes de pinterest), antes de descendencia tuvimos animales (es cierto, son un bálsamo temporal al impulso reproductivo) y finalmente dimos el paso a tener hijos. Una vez ahí, tu vida anterior es tan superficial y carente de chicha que parece que has estado perdiendo el tiempo toda tu vida en banalidades.

Mi teoría completamente parcial y personal es que se odian a si mismos. No puedes reproducir cosas que odias. Aún así está el impulso biológico y la programación interna, que se acalla a base de sustitutivos engañosos a cuatro patas.

Pero la explicación más sencilla es que actuan(mos) como ganado y la inercia social es el animalismo y ser estéril. Los más progres se justifican con lo de "ej que somoh muchoh en el planeta" y los más extremoderechistas con "mi hijo viviría entre moros".

Llevamos treinta años sin educar a los niños como futuros padres. Esto son los frutos.

Pero los más grave es que el contrato social está roto: las mujeres occidentales actualmente no sirven como madres. A partir de ahí, da igual ya lo que quieran o piensen los hombres: es irrelevante.


----------



## 2plx2 (20 Ene 2022)

Segundo, buena parte de los críos actualmente se encuentran en familias desestructuradas con padres separados o divorciados. Para ellos el concepto de familia ya no es el pilar a partir del que se crea la sociedad, si no algo más plástico e informe, al que no le ven utilidad real. Antiguamente a partir de cierta edad aparecía una presión social por formar una familia, ahora eso ya no es tan común porque es forzar a alguien a jugar a la ruleta rusa.


----------



## Catalinius (20 Ene 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Charo, por favor no hagas el ridículo.



No me llamo Rosario.
Si no entiendes no farfulles.


----------



## Eric Finch (20 Ene 2022)

Saben que hace falta más responsabilidad y madurez para criar una mascota que para malcriar a un hijo y les gusta sentirse responsables.

Si a los que no tienen hijos les dejaren el 40% de la pensión de los que los tienen veríamos cómo se acababa esta tontería animalista.


----------



## Catalinius (20 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Eso mismo podía pensar la gente que tenía hijos en plena guerra mundial. Pero ya ves, luego fue mejor. Realmente yo en el futuro solo veo decadencia en todo, pero puedo estar equivocado.



En plena guerra mundial, primero: morían más que nacían, luego hacía falta relevo, segundo: no tenían tele, tercero: no había condones al gusto.
De veras os parece normal que tu hijo se tenga que ir a buscar la vida a las cachimbambas para luego volver sin un duro y malvivir para los restos?


----------



## Catalinius (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Entonces para qué metemos todos los años cientos de miles de inmigrantes si no hay curro? si no vienen a currar... a qué vienen?



A por las pagas, es evidente.
Metemos temporeros porque salen baratos, los inmis vienen ilegalmente a ser mantenidos.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

Ya no se necesitan hijos para currar gratis, así que no se tienen


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Entonces para qué metemos todos los años cientos de miles de inmigrantes si no hay curro? si no vienen a currar... a qué vienen?



A vivir de ti y de tus hijos


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

2plx2 dijo:


> Segundo, buena parte de los críos actualmente se encuentran en familias desestructuradas con padres separados o divorciados. Para ellos el concepto de familia ya no es el pilar a partir del que se crea la sociedad, si no algo más plástico e informe, al que no le ven utilidad real. Antiguamente a partir de cierta edad aparecía una presión social por formar una familia, ahora eso ya no es tan común porque es forzar a alguien a jugar a la ruleta rusa.



Antes el padre o madre se sacrificaba por sus hijos.
Os acordáis de los puentes de Madison donde meryln street se sacrifica por sus hijos
Pues ahora eso no se lleva...casi todos las separaciones que yo he visto es por puro interés carnal o o monetario tanto ella o el.
En usa en el estado donde estuve para ellos su pareja era un goal más como la pareja tuviera una enfermedad o perdiera el trabajo le daban la patada 0 coma.
Por eso muchos y muchas se casan con no usanas pq saben que van a estar ahí para siempre.
Un usano podrido de dinero me reconoció que solo supo lo q era amar con su primera novia mejicana el tipo termino dejándola y casándose con una rica blanca
Pues aquí importando sus costumbres.
Tenemos que conseguir nuestros goals aunque se deje en la cuneta a hijos ex mujer ex marido o familia.
Los goals son lo más importante.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> A por las pagas, es evidente.
> Metemos temporeros porque salen baratos, los inmis vienen ilegalmente a ser mantenidos.



los que vienen ilegales no los mantiene nadie, quitando menas. los que vienen ilegales los contrata el Paco pepero,voxero o sociata de turno para que le frieguen los platos,les hagan la cama y les limpien el culo al niño,como pasa sobre todo con el perfil de mujer de sudamerica, o en los invernaderos en el ejido para que recojan tomates por 500 euros al mes, 8 horas al dia, y luego a votar a vox,como pasa con moros o tambien hombres de sudamerica. y luego, son legalizados. unos viven de paguitas, y otros muchos pagan pensiones, por mucho que les escueza a muchos. yo totalmente en contra de que nadie venga a pagar pensiones,porsupuesto. y si no hay para pensiones, es lo que hay. ya se vera que se hace


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

En la historia de la humanidad *se han tenido muchos hijos porque eran mano de obra barata para trabajar el campo, ahora ya no es así, son un gasto muy importante y una carga económica.*
Todavía hay muchas zonas del planeta que se siguen teniendo hijos para tener esa mano de obra barata. En los países más avanzados la tendencia cambia y pasan a ser una carga que pocos se pueden permitir.
En época de nuestros abuelos se tenían 8 o 9 hijos para trabajar el campo ir con el ganado etc.
La gente se cree que tener un hijo económicamente hablando son potitos, pañales etc y naaaaada más lejos de la realidad eso es pecata minuta. *Lo gordo viene luego en la preadolescencia y la adolescencia eterna hasta que son económicamente independientes...cada vez más tarde. *Cuando un hijo es aquí económicamente independiente es considerado viejo en muchas zonas de la tierra .



Trabajo infantil y esclavitud: Mano de obra barata, silenciosa y silenciada
La Organización Internacional del Trabajo cifra en 168 millones los niños que trabajan en todo el mundo, menores que en su mayoría tienen entre 4 y 15 años de edad. Casi la mitad está desempeñando tareas peligrosas y se cuentan más de 8,5 millones en situación absoluta de esclavitud.
Leer más: Trabajo infantil y esclavitud: Mano de obra barata, silenciosa y silenciada
(c) 2022 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


----------



## ForeignMatter (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> los que vienen ilegales no los mantiene nadie, quitando menas. los que vienen ilegales los contrata el Paco pepero,voxero o sociata de turno para que le frieguen los platos,les hagan la cama y les limpien el culo al niño,como pasa sobre todo con el perfil de mujer de sudamerica, o en los invernaderos en el ejido para que recojan tomates por 500 euros al mes, 8 horas al dia, y luego a votar a vox,como pasa con moros o tambien hombres de sudamerica. y luego, son legalizados. unos viven de paguitas, y otros muchos pagan pensiones, por mucho que les escueza a muchos. yo totalmente en contra de que nadie venga a pagar pensiones,porsupuesto. y si no hay para pensiones, es lo que hay. ya se vera que se hace



Muy fácil; lo han dicho más arriba quien no tenga hijos voluntariamente reducción de pensión


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> En la historia de la humanidad se han tenido muchos hijos porque eran mano de obra barata para trabajar el campo, ahora ya no es así, son un gasto muy importante y una carga económica.



Bingo. Cada vez se tienen menos hijos porque el modo de vida ha cambiado, y si se tiene uno es pensando que ese crío va a tener bienestar. Antes de tenían para currar y para que te cuidarán de viejo, porque no había residencias de ancianos ni pensiones. A más vida urbana, menos hijos


----------



## ForeignMatter (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> En la historia de la humanidad se han tenido muchos hijos porque eran mano de obra barata para trabajar el campo, ahora ya no es así, son un gasto muy importante y una carga económica.



Si los malcrias serán un gasto inasumible.


----------



## Lobo macho (20 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> *Los perros/gatos son el (nuevo) opio del pueblo.*
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista: fui soltero muchos años (ningún interes en hijos), tuve pareja muchos otros, viajamos mucho, salimos mucho (vida pinterest antes de pinterest), antes de descendencia tuvimos animales (es cierto, son un bálsamo temporal al impulso reproductivo) y finalmente dimos el paso a tener hijos. Una vez ahí, tu vida anterior es tan superficial y carente de chicha que parece que has estado perdiendo el tiempo toda tu vida en banalidades.
> 
> ...




*Cierto, ni sirven como madres ni sirven como buenas esposas. El colapso social es inevitable.*

*Respecto a si se odian, yo diría que son idiotas, ahora, luego, a la vejez, serán tremendamente infelices pero lo disimularán bien paseando a sus perros.

*


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> En la historia de la humanidad se han tenido muchos hijos porque eran mano de obra barata para trabajar el campo, ahora ya no es así, son un gasto muy importante y una carga económica.



los hijos son una carga economica, los perros no. tengo un hijo y un perro, y el perro me cuesta unos 60 euros al mes, no mucho menos que lo que me cuesta el hijo. el mayor gasto en ambos es la comida. esa es la tipica excusa de la gente pobre de espiritu que se tiene que justificar con cualquier patochada.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

ForeignMatter dijo:


> Muy fácil; lo han dicho más arriba quien no tenga hijos voluntariamente reducción de pensión



Vale, pero también pagar menos impuestos ¿Vale así?


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> los hijos son una carga economica, los perros no. tengo un hijo y un perro, y el perro me cuesta unos 60 euros al mes, no mucho menos que lo que me cuesta el hijo. el mayor gasto en ambos es la comida. esa es la tipica excusa de la gente pobre de espiritu que se tiene que justificar con cualquier patochada.



no sé la edad que tiene tu hijo pero en cuanto crezca 60 euros es un chiste económico. De pequeños comida y poco más pero no creerás que siempre es así. Crecen estudian, van a la universidad y un largo etc.

El perro dura una vida corta y se muere. Luego decides ..el hijo hasta que te mueras es una carga que tienes, de preocupaciones...cosa que con los animales no.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

ForeignMatter dijo:


> Si los malcrias serán un gasto inasumible.



y aunque no los malcríes, en los standares de vida actuales no solo es mal alimentarlos como antaño, son otra serie de requisitos, educación, formación, ocio etc que no son ni remotamente comparables a una mascota


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bingo. Cada vez se tienen menos hijos porque el modo de vida ha cambiado, y si se tiene uno es pensando que ese crío va a tener bienestar. Antes de tenían para currar y para que te cuidarán de viejo, porque no había residencias de ancianos ni pensiones. A más vida urbana, menos hijos



Exactamente. Y bueno eso de que te cuiden de viejo jajaja me parto solo hay que ver como están ahora mismo las residencias de ancianos...y muchos, la gran mayoría, con 4 y 5 hijos.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (20 Ene 2022)

Yo puedo respetar que una persona tenga un gran aprecio por su mascota, de hecho creo recordar que el primer animal domesticado por el hombre fue precisamente el perro. Pero de ahí a considerarlos hijos...

Es curioso que de alguna manera se promocione esto.


----------



## Blunae (20 Ene 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Saben que hace falta más responsabilidad y madurez para criar una mascota que para malcriar a un hijo y les gusta sentirse responsables.
> 
> Si a los que no tienen hijos les dejaren el 40% de la pensión de los que los tienen veríamos cómo se acababa esta tontería animalista.



Ah pero es que los que tenemos 30 años vamos a tener pensión en un futuro?? Permítame que me desorine de la risa


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> Exactamente. Y bueno eso de que te cuiden de viejo jajaja me parto solo hay que ver como están ahora mismo las residencias de ancianos...y muchos, la gran mayoría, con 4 y 5 hijos.



Hay mucha leyenda negra sobre las residencias de ancianos. En la mayoría los cuidan muy bien, y reciben muchas visitas de la familia.


----------



## Informatico77 (20 Ene 2022)

El mundo occidental no es para niños. Yo nunca he querido tenerlos, pero a los que los quieren les preguntaría no si están decididos a sacrificar sus vidas por el niño y blablablabla, sino si están decididos a darle una vida digna de niño a ese niño que piensan tener. Los niños occidentales están esclavizados, pasan demasiadas horas formándose y muy pocas jugando o siendo libres. La competitividad extrema es enfermiza.


----------



## Avulense64 (20 Ene 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Traer hijos a este mundo si no eres casta o lumpen paguitero es una salvajada.



Tal cual. Yo los tuve en un momento en el que había esperanza, ahora no.
Tu hijo estudiará, si no tienes mucha pasta vivirá rodeado de lumpen que le hará la vida imposible, con miedo a salir a la calle por si los menas le dan una paliza (o la violan si es chica), currando por 4 duros, en una sociedad agilipollada, enferma, donde las RRSS son lo más importante... nada, que no, que hacen muy bien en no tenerlos.


----------



## Avulense64 (20 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay mucha leyenda negra sobre las residencias de ancianos. En la mayoría los cuidan muy bien, y reciben muchas visitas de la familia.



Sí les cuidan bien pero muy pocos reciben visitas regulares de la familia. Trabajo en ese ámbito.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo puedo respetar que una persona tenga un gran aprecio por su mascota, de hecho creo recordar que el primer animal domesticado por el hombre fue precisamente el perro. Pero de ahí a considerarlos hijos...
> 
> Es curioso que de alguna manera se promocione esto.



No, no es igual un hijo que una mascota, pero ni de lejos. Precisamente es por esto mismo que se tienen más mascotas que críos.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (20 Ene 2022)

Infantilizacion de la socieda, falta de compromiso, delegación de responsabilidad, el siglo del YO


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Sí les cuidan bien pero muy pocos reciben visitas regulares de la familia. Trabajo en ese ámbito.



Viviendo los hijos o nietos en la misma localidad o cercana?


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay mucha leyenda negra sobre las residencias de ancianos. En la mayoría los cuidan muy bien, y reciben muchas visitas de la familia.



yo no te digo que no los cuiden, para nada solo digo que tener hijos para que te cuiden de mayor ya estamos viendo que no. Eso era antes que vivían 3 generaciones en una misma casa , en las labores del campo pero hoy no. 
Tener hijos no te garantiza que no termines en una residencia de ancianos como el que no los tiene.


----------



## grom (20 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Hace ya seis años que Isabel y Luis abrieron las puertas de su hogar a Winnie, una preciosa carlino que despertó en la pareja un *amor incondicional *hacia los canes. "La cogimos con cuatro meses. Ninguno de los dos habíamos tenido perro hasta ese momento. A mí me daban un poco de miedo, pero me encantaban. Así que empecé a acercarme a ellos y, poco a poco, se me quitó la fobia y, ahora, los dos somos unos locos de los perros. Yo leo todo lo que puedo sobre etología canina y la gente piensa que mi chico es educador canino porque, cuando va a un parque, todos los perros se acercan a él. ¡Parece el flautista de Hamelín", relata Isabel.
> 
> Tan es así que, hace apenas tres meses, decidieron 'incorporar' un nuevo miembro a su feliz familia: "Tener a Winnie y luego a Happy, una boston terrier, fueron dos *decisiones muy meditadas*. Puede parecer muy exagerado, pero creo que es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida. Me hacen tremendamente *feliz y querida*. Ojalá de niña no me hubieran dado miedo los perros y hubiera tenido uno porque hubiera sido, sin duda, mi mejor amigo".
> 
> ...



Lo de la poblacion occidental es un suicidio colectivo voluntario tras decadas de propaganda feminista. 
El follaperrismo es solo una manifestación de retrasados mentales que "han decidido" no tener hijos y suplen esa ausencia con perros.

Ningun problema. Darwin ALWAYS wins


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Viviendo los hijos o nietos en la misma localidad o cercana?



tengo una amiga que trabaja en una y me cuenta cada cosa...familiarmente hablando ojo. gente con varios hijos y si viene un dia que otro (pocos) un ratito y se piran.


----------



## DCD (20 Ene 2022)

Yo por de pronto me traigo a mis suegros a vivir a casa una temporada hasta que se aclaren unos temas. Están muy mayores. Eso un perro no lo hace

Es la sociedad quién nos ha convencido. La tele sólo saca hijos terribles rollo supernanny o hermano mayor y esto se suma a que mi generación y las que la siguen están muy perdidas y ocupadas intentando capear el temporal
Eso sí, pretender que un perro es como un hijo es simplemente perturbador


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> yo no te digo que no los cuiden, para nada solo digo que tener hijos para que te cuiden de mayor ya estamos viendo que no. Eso era antes que vivían 3 generaciones en una misma casa , en las labores del campo pero hoy no.
> Tener hijos no te garantiza que no termines en una residencia de ancianos como el que no los tiene.



A mí abuela la cuidamos entre toda la familia hasta que murió en su casa. A mí otra abuela la ingresaron en residencia y tenía visitas de todos nosotros. También tenía que ver que todos los hijos y nietos vivíamos en la misma localidad, si no, imposible


----------



## Avulense64 (20 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tengo un hijo, estoy encantada por cómo es y cómo me ha salido, pero su futuro es una mierda pinchada en un palo, así que mi pregunta: para qué quiere nadie tener hijos? para condenarles a una vida de mierda?



Muchos lo hacen para encontrar un sentido a su vida. Error, pero ellos sabrán. La pena es la vida de mierda que van a tener la mayoría de niños actuales. Yo espero no tener nietos.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

Informatico77 dijo:


> El mundo occidental no es para niños. Yo nunca he querido tenerlos, pero a los que los quieren les preguntaría no si están decididos a sacrificar sus vidas por el niño y blablablabla, sino si están decididos a darle una vida digna de niño a ese niño que piensan tener. Los niños occidentales están esclavizados, pasan demasiadas horas formándose y muy pocas jugando o siendo libres. La competitividad extrema es enfermiza.



y los no occidentales pasan muchas horas trabajando. mano de obra infantil . 
*68 millones de niños y niñas trabajan en el mundo, 85 millones son empleados en trabajos peligrosos y forzados*


----------



## Avulense64 (20 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Viviendo los hijos o nietos en la misma localidad o cercana?



Si, aún viviendo cerca, de forma regular son pocos los que van. Entre que es cierto que muchos tienen trabajos de muchas horas, sus hijos y demás... pero aún así, da mucha pena.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí abuela la cuidamos entre toda la familia hasta que murió en su casa. A mí otra abuela la ingresaron en residencia y tenía visitas de todos nosotros. También tenía que ver que todos los hijos y nietos vivíamos en la misma localidad, si no, imposible



porqué hay cada vez más residencias de ancianos...y todas llenas y muchas con lista de espera?? fácil. la sociedad no quiere cuidar a sus mayores. No lo digo yo, lo dicen los datos. Todos lo vemos pero creemos que con nosotros será diferente, que nos cuidará nuestra larva...


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vale, pero también pagar menos impuestos ¿Vale así?



eso vale para los que tengan 2 hijos o mas. los que no tienen o tienen 1 deberian pagar más de hecho, no menos.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Si, aún viviendo cerca, de forma regular son pocos los que van. Entre que es cierto que muchos tienen trabajos de muchas horas, sus hijos y demás... pero aún así, da mucha pena.



Si, eso es cierto. Pero es lo que hay


----------



## grom (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> los que vienen ilegales no los mantiene nadie, quitando menas. los que vienen ilegales los contrata el Paco pepero,voxero o sociata de turno para que le frieguen los platos,les hagan la cama y les limpien el culo al niño,como pasa sobre todo con el perfil de mujer de sudamerica, o en los invernaderos en el ejido para que recojan tomates por 500 euros al mes, 8 horas al dia, y luego a votar a vox,como pasa con moros o tambien hombres de sudamerica. y luego, son legalizados. unos viven de paguitas, y otros muchos pagan pensiones, por mucho que les escueza a muchos. yo totalmente en contra de que nadie venga a pagar pensiones,porsupuesto. y si no hay para pensiones, es lo que hay. ya se vera que se hace



El 99.9% de la inmigracion que viene a españa de encuadra en uno de estos 3 casos:

1. No trabajara jamas
2. Trabajara en negro
3. Trabajará por el salario minimo

En cualquiera de estos casos, el inmigrante es un DETRACTOR NETO de recursos. 
Estan viniendo pensionistas.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> no sé la edad que tiene tu hijo pero en cuanto crezca 60 euros es un chiste económico. De pequeños comida y poco más pero no creerás que siempre es así. Crecen estudian, van a la universidad y un largo etc.
> 
> El perro dura una vida corta y se muere. Luego decides ..el hijo hasta que te mueras es una carga que tienes, de preocupaciones...cosa que con los animales no.



he crecido en una familia de clase media si se puede llamar, con mis padres ganando una 1.700€ brutos y otro 1.400€ brutos y hemos ido a la universidad mi hermano y yo, sin que mis padres se arruinen ni nada,lo que ellos han gastado en nosotros otros se lo habran gastado en viajecitos,barcos y putas. eso por un lado,por otro, no es obligatorio ir a ese antro llamado universidad. hay unas FP muy ricas y muy valiosas.


----------



## sirpask (20 Ene 2022)

En ciudad, Un perro grande cuesta 60-100€ al mes, un niño mas de 600€.

Es todo puramente económico.

Por cierto, ¿Cuantas princesas Disney hay embarazadas?


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> porqué hay cada vez más residencias de ancianos...y todas llenas y muchas con lista de espera?? fácil. la sociedad no quiere cuidar a sus mayores. No lo digo yo, lo dicen los datos. Todos lo vemos pero creemos que con nosotros será diferente, que nos cuidará nuestra larva...



Eso es. También ten en cuenta que la gente moría antes, era menos tiempo de vida el que se pasaba impedido. Ahora tenemos noventa y pico años de esperanza de vida. Para un hijo que trabaja con un horario fijo y que posiblemente está muy lejos de su localidad natal le es incompatible cuidar a sus mayores


----------



## DCD (20 Ene 2022)

Lo que es seguro es que viene la generación de viejos amargados y solos más grande de la historia. Y van a ser una fuerza de voto decisiva. 
Yo preveo una revolución anti gerontocrática, cuando los hijos de los emigrantes vean su mierda de sueldo y las pensiones que se pagan se va a liar. Al tiempo


----------



## XXavier (20 Ene 2022)

Creo que es una cuestión de costo/beneficio.
Está claro que la baja natalidad terminará en la extinción de la nación española, pero es algo que –a nivel personal– no importa mucho.


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

Los que tienen hijos son los que han reproducido más o menos el guión de la generación langosta enchufados en el trabajo con veintipocoaños piso adquirido muy pronto con ayuda de sus padres pagado casi de inmediato y se ponen a joder rápido y tienen los hijos ante de los 30. Luego hay otros que los tienen más tarde con trabajos ya asentado y con pisos propios, y por último el lumpen que tiene hijos para vivir de pagas.

El que no cumple esos criterios lo que hace es no tenerlos y es la mayoría de la población, lo raro es que teniendo trabajo y piso desde joven no se tengan.


----------



## octopodiforme (20 Ene 2022)

Dan compañía por mucho menos coste y trabajo.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> los que vienen ilegales no los mantiene nadie, quitando menas. los que vienen ilegales los contrata el Paco pepero,voxero o sociata de turno para que le frieguen los platos,les hagan la cama y les limpien el culo al niño,como pasa sobre todo con el perfil de mujer de sudamerica, o en los invernaderos en el ejido para que recojan tomates por 500 euros al mes, 8 horas al dia, y luego a votar a vox,como pasa con moros o tambien hombres de sudamerica. y luego, son legalizados. unos viven de paguitas, y otros muchos pagan pensiones, por mucho que les escueza a muchos. yo totalmente en contra de que nadie venga a pagar pensiones,porsupuesto. y si no hay para pensiones, es lo que hay. ya se vera que se hace



Que no los mantiene nadie? Jajaa

Vete a las colas de las ONGs Cáritas etc .
Otro commie que se va dar de bruces con la realidad.


----------



## Elvensen (20 Ene 2022)

Cuestion economica, asi de sencillo. No hay que buscar los tres pies al gato, la respuesta siempre es lo mas sencillo.
Una mascota da lo que un criajo, compañia, pero sin tantas complicaciones y sin ser tan caro.
Y asi es la realidad que vivimos. Mira que bien lo expresa este forero magistralmente:



octopodiforme dijo:


> Dan compañía por mucho menos coste y trabajo.


----------



## grom (20 Ene 2022)

DCD dijo:


> Lo que es seguro es que viene la generación de viejos amargados y solos más grande de la historia. Y van a ser una fuerza de voto decisiva.
> Yo preveo una revolución anti gerontocrática, cuando los hijos de los emigrantes vean su mierda de sueldo y las pensiones que se pagan se va a liar. Al tiempo



La sociedad esta profundamente equivocada.

Piensan que va a haber un gran numero de viejos SIN FAMILIA. Y los jovenes (inmigrantes?) van a tolerarles de buen grado.

Habeis visto la noticia estos días de un ataque a una anciana por parte de un argelino?
Multiplicadlo por 20 millones


----------



## Kabuterimon (20 Ene 2022)

No voy a traer a una hija a este mundo para que se la folle un moro o se coma una guerra.


----------



## Korgan (20 Ene 2022)

Lo único bueno de tener hijos es que cuando seas un viejo senil tendrás quien te cuide (si tienes suerte y no te salen gilipollas tus hijos)

Los que no tenemos hijos, cuando seamos viejos y se nos empiece a ir la cabeza, nos meteran en una residencia de mala-muerte, donde trabajarán un montón de inmigrantes mal pagados y resentidos con la gente blanca gracias a toda la mierda que han visto en Disney +


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> he crecido en una familia de clase media si se puede llamar, con mis padres ganando una 1.700€ brutos y otro 1.400€ brutos y hemos ido a la universidad mi hermano y yo, sin que mis padres se arruinen ni nada,lo que ellos han gastado en nosotros otros se lo habran gastado en viajecitos,barcos y putas. eso por un lado,por otro, no es obligatorio ir a ese antro llamado universidad. hay unas FP muy ricas y muy valiosas.



si, pero la educación cuesta dinero, mucho o poco dependerá de la persona, lo que para mi es mucho para otro es poco. 
Las familias están pensadas para trabajar los dos , si trabajan los dos progenitores no se pueden encargar de sus ancianos. Tus padres tuvieron en casa a sus abuelos??


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> La sociedad esta profundamente equivocada.
> 
> Piensan que va a haber un gran numero de viejos SIN FAMILIA. Y los jovenes (inmigrantes?) van a tolerarles de buen grado.
> 
> ...



Pasará como en new York con barrios degradados miles de inmis o hijos de inmis tendrán pisos gratis por la cara.
Pero viendo el avance musulmán España va ser Marruecos 2 en 10 años.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Lo único bueno de tener hijos es que cuando seas un viejo senil tendrás quien te cuide (si tienes suerte y no te salen gilipollas tus hijos)
> 
> Los que no tenemos hijos, cuando seamos viejos y se nos empiece a ir la cabeza, nos meteran en una residencia de mala-muerte, donde trabajarán un montón de inmigrantes mal pagados y resentidos con la gente blanca gracias a toda la mierda que han visto en Disney +



se nota que no te pasas por las residencias. La gran mayoría tiene hijos y varios y ahí están. solo tenéis que ver los casos de covid, llorando los hijos en las tv de como habían fallecido sus padres en las residencias.... todos con varios hijos. Eso está pasando ya con hijos de 40/50 que han visto a sus padres cuidar a sus mayores...no te quiero contar con la generación z, generación Y "millenials" jajja si si .....por eso hay tantas residencias y todas con una larga lista de espera


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> si, pero la educación cuesta dinero, mucho o poco dependerá de la persona, lo que para mi es mucho para otro es poco.
> Las familias están pensadas para trabajar los dos , si trabajan los dos progenitores no se pueden encargar de sus ancianos. Tus padres tuvieron en casa a sus abuelos??



Mucha gente ha ido a ese antro llamado universidad con mucho sacrificio.
No todos tenían los padres que tenía el forero de los 3000 euros.
Para muchos ir a la universidad fue como ser ricos.


----------



## sinfonier (20 Ene 2022)

Sociedad infantlizada contaminada de hedonismo, que causa que la gente huya de cualquier cosa que no le produzca satisfacción inmediata y autorrealización. Algo incompatible con tener hijos, o en general con cualquier comportamiento adulto que te obligue a dejar de fijarte en tu propio ombligo. Egoismo puro y duro.

Una de las causas principales de la degradación y decadencia de la sociedad occidental, por desgracia.

No hay mucho más que esto, aunque los posmo-progres quieran racionalizarlo.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> En ciudad, Un perro grande cuesta 60-100€ al mes, un niño mas de 600€.
> 
> Es todo puramente económico.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Cuantas princesas Disney hay embarazadas?



600 no, 6000 euros diria yo


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Mucha gente ha ido a ese antro llamado universidad con mucho sacrificio.
> No todos tenían los padres que tenía el forero de los 3000 euros.
> Para muchos ir a la universidad fue como ser ricos.



dudo que los padres del forero de los 3000 @jose253 hayan cuidado a sus ancianos...
la cuestión no es si vas a la universidad o vas a fp, eso da igual, la cuestión es que tanto si vas a la uni o a una fp has de currar luego 8 horas al día fuera de casa(no en el campo como antaño) me da lo mismo si en una oficina o en un taller.... como te vas a hacer cargo de tus ancianos?? ya no te digo si tiene alzheimer, demencia, parkinson, diálisis, ictus, y un largo etc.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Mucha gente ha ido a ese antro llamado universidad con mucho sacrificio.
> No todos tenían los padres que tenía el forero de los 3000 euros.
> Para muchos ir a la universidad fue como ser ricos.



Vaya hombre, que ahora resulta que si no has tenido padres mileuristas has sido un privilegiado


----------



## Arthas98 (20 Ene 2022)

Habría que rajar el cuello a todos los que tienen o quieren tener perros y no hijos, hacer una purga genética y que quede únicamente la gente con instinto materno. La revolución industrial ha permitido que demasiado desecho genético sobreviva. Lo podemos vender como una reducción de CO2


----------



## Mizraim (20 Ene 2022)

La mayoria de españoles no podrian pagarse un alquiler en caso de separación como para tener hijos y que te sablen con la manutención en caso de divorcio.

El problema no es que la gente no quiera tener hijos, ES QUE NO PUEDE. Y te lo dice alguien que no querria ni aunque pudiera, pero las cosas como son.


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Ene 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Lo único bueno de tener hijos es que cuando seas un viejo senil tendrás quien te cuide (si tienes suerte y no te salen gilipollas tus hijos)
> 
> Los que no tenemos hijos, cuando seamos viejos y se nos empiece a ir la cabeza, nos meteran en una residencia de mala-muerte, donde trabajarán un montón de inmigrantes mal pagados y resentidos con la gente blanca gracias a toda la mierda que han visto en Disney +



Prefiero el cianuro.
En esta vida hay que saber apartarse y renunciar con dignidad.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> dudo que los padres del forero de los 3000 @jose253 hayan cuidado a sus ancianos...



has pinchado en hueso, mi madre estuvo 2 años turnandose con sus 2 hermanos yendo a dormir a casa de mi abuela cuando se quedó sola al morir mi abuelo, teniendo yo 10-11 años. luego estuvieron turnandose tambien para ir a verla todos los dias cuando estuvo con alzheimer en una residencia de ancianos, durante 5-6 años. asique lavaros la boquita, castrados.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Ene 2022)

Una mujer que no quiere tener hijos ES UNA ENFERMA MENTAL. 
Hay que decirlo bien alto.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es. También ten en cuenta que la gente moría antes, era menos tiempo de vida el que se pasaba impedido. Ahora tenemos noventa y pico años de esperanza de vida. Para un hijo que trabaja con un horario fijo y que posiblemente está muy lejos de su localidad natal le es incompatible cuidar a sus mayores



efectivamente. antes la esperanza de via era mucho menor hoy se vive más cantidad ojo que no con más calidad y dime tú como cuidas a tus ancianos durante 10 o 20 años con enfermedades complicadas ....


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> se nota que no te pasas por las residencias. La gran mayoría tiene hijos y varios y ahí están. solo tenéis que ver los casos de covid, llorando los hijos en las tv de como habían fallecido sus padres en las residencias.... todos con varios hijos. Eso está pasando ya con hijos de 40/50 que han visto a sus padres cuidar a sus mayores...no te quiero contar con la generación z, generación y jajja si si .....por eso hay tantas residencias y todas con una larga lista de espera



Una


sada dijo:


> se nota que no te pasas por las residencias. La gran mayoría tiene hijos y varios y ahí están. solo tenéis que ver los casos de covid, llorando los hijos en las tv de como habían fallecido sus padres en las residencias.... todos con varios hijos. Eso está pasando ya con hijos de 40/50 que han visto a sus padres cuidar a sus mayores...no te quiero contar con la generación z, generación y jajja si si .....por eso hay tantas residencias y todas con una larga lista de espera



Yo tengo una amiga que ella y su hermano han explotado hasta la saciedad a sus padres.
Ahora el hermano se ha juntado con una visillera y va vender su piso sin necesitar dinero y va consentir que los padres vivan en un 4 sin ascensor.
Se me ocurrió decirle que pq no sé iban a vivir sus padres a su piso gratis que tiene ascensor.
Y me contestó que tenía q vender el piso?
Y que tenía que hacer su vida 
Jamás le he visto acompañar a sus padres al médico se fue de viaje y estaban operando a su padre de vida a muerte.
Se ha ido a 40 km para no cuidar de sus padres 
Mi amiga ha sacado hasta los hígados a sus padres y ahora que no se valen por ellos son todo quejas.
Los padres son maravillosos yo he convivido con ellos y se de lo q hablo.
Otra amiga mía el hermano amenaza a su madre por orden de su mujer que si su hermana y su madre no le daban dinero no vería a sus nietos.
Mi amiga cobraba 600 euros su madre viuda 700 euros pues todos los meses mínimo 300 euros les enviaban.
Pero ojo al dato ellas solo podían visitar a los nietos y sobrinos cuando a la parienta le daba la gana pq la familia de ella era primero pero eso sí no les pedia ni un puto duro.
Y paro de contar.


----------



## grom (20 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Habría que rajar el cuello a todos los que tienen o quieren tener perros y no hijos, hacer una purga genética y que quede únicamente la gente con instinto materno. La revolución industrial ha permitido que demasiado desecho genético sobreviva. Lo podemos vender como una reducción de CO2



No hace falta.

Se estan suicidando solos.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> has pinchado en hueso, mi madre estuvo 2 años turnandose con sus 2 hermanos yendo a dormir a casa de mi abuela cuando se quedó sola al morir mi abuelo, teniendo yo 10-11 años. luego estuvieron turnandose tambien para ir a verla todos los dias cuando estuvo con alzheimer en una residencia de ancianos, durante 5-6 años. asique lavaros la boquita, castrados.



bueno tú lo has dicho *terminó en una residencia*. No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

No 


Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Una mujer que no quiere tener hijos ES UNA ENFERMA MENTAL.
> Hay que decirlo bien alto.



No cuándo no se ve capacitada para tener hijos.


----------



## chameleon (20 Ene 2022)

llenar la calle de heces y orines caninos MANDA!


----------



## Arthas98 (20 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> No hace falta.
> 
> Se estan suicidando solos.



Sí, pero creo que hay que acelerar el proceso, hasta que los europeos no seamos clara minoría no habrá un renacimiento. Cuanto antes mejor.


----------



## grom (20 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Una mujer que no quiere tener hijos ES UNA ENFERMA MENTAL.
> Hay que decirlo bien alto.



Una enfermedad mental provocada por decadas de feminismo. 

Idem de un hombre


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (20 Ene 2022)

Luego en la Isla de las Tentaciones, cuando las parejas se separan y se pelean, se producen terribles peleas por la custodia de la mascota que compartían...


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (20 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Hace ya seis años que Isabel y Luis abrieron las puertas de su hogar a Winnie, una preciosa carlino que despertó en la pareja un *amor incondicional *hacia los canes. "La cogimos con cuatro meses. Ninguno de los dos habíamos tenido perro hasta ese momento. A mí me daban un poco de miedo, pero me encantaban. Así que empecé a acercarme a ellos y, poco a poco, se me quitó la fobia y, ahora, los dos somos unos locos de los perros. Yo leo todo lo que puedo sobre etología canina y la gente piensa que mi chico es educador canino porque, cuando va a un parque, todos los perros se acercan a él. ¡Parece el flautista de Hamelín", relata Isabel.
> 
> Tan es así que, hace apenas tres meses, decidieron 'incorporar' un nuevo miembro a su feliz familia: "Tener a Winnie y luego a Happy, una boston terrier, fueron dos *decisiones muy meditadas*. Puede parecer muy exagerado, pero creo que es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida. Me hacen tremendamente *feliz y querida*. Ojalá de niña no me hubieran dado miedo los perros y hubiera tenido uno porque hubiera sido, sin duda, mi mejor amigo".
> 
> ...



Les da compañía, es fácil de mantener, no llora y no se caga encima.
Además como las relaciones hetero son machistas heteropatriarcales y explotadoras de mujeres por engordarles el vientre con su veneno pues así queda, no habrá nuevas generaciones de gente culta y solo crecerán muchachos-macacos. Al estilo de idiocracia. Para salvar a occidente la gente de mayor CI deberían realizar donaciones de semen y si son mujeres óvalos para fecundación,


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Que no los mantiene nadie? Jajaa
> 
> Vete a las colas de las ONGs Cáritas etc .
> Otro commie que se va dar de bruces con la realidad.



a ver,iluminado. hacer el favor de no llamar comunista a cualquiera que no comulgue con las simplezas que soltais algunos. de hecho estoy mas en contra de la inmigracion, sea LEGAL,alegal o ilegal que cualquier voxero medio seguro de lejos. Que hayan comedores de caritas para comer es una cosa y que te den una paguita es otra. y a los ilegales,quitando a los menas, no les dan ninguna paguita


----------



## Von Rudel (20 Ene 2022)

No comas carne porque los pedos de las vacas acaban con el clima.

Ten perros y gatos que sus pedos son inofensivos.


Si tanto te interesa acabar con el cambio climatico, lo primero es prohibir los animales de compañia en vez de vacas.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (20 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Una mujer que no quiere tener hijos ES UNA ENFERMA MENTAL.
> Hay que decirlo bien alto.



Femibolchevismo, si como mujer no quieres tener hijos tu existencia vital se reduce al consumismo, no vales para nada más que para desembolsar billetera, has fallado en tu destino vital y todos los recursos destinados en ti han sido derrochados. Luego cuando son viejos se dan cuenta que tras ellos no hay ninguna nueva sangre, no hay renovación absoluta, su degeneración acabó con ellos. Pero ahora están chupando polla de negro y los tíos fumando porros y crack. Mientras tanto, los otros mínimamente inteligentes buscan desesperadamente la aprobación de una hembra algo menos retrasada que el resto que quiera tener descendencia.


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

Otra cosa la mayor parte de gente tiene vidas de mierda, y esa gente echar un vistazo a su vida se le quitan las ganas de tener hijos al momento. La gente que tiene hijos son gente muy guay, que le ha salido todo muy bien. Si tienes una vida de mierda con 40 años desempleado viviendo en el dormitorio infantil de los 70 para tener hijos con un monitor CRT foreando pues ya verás las ganas que tienes de tener hijos el mayor anticonceptivo es echar la vista atrás y ver que la vida es un chorongo, y así está la mayoría del foro.


----------



## Tzadik (20 Ene 2022)

Apóstatas entregados al placer y la lujuria, creen en la eterna juventud, creen ser el ombligo del mundo, dan la espalda a YHWH y no siguen sus doctrinas. Tener gatos y perros es otra forma de confundir del Diablo, para ir apartandolos del buen camino. 


Gente que terminará con antidepresivos y acudiendo al psicólogo, un simple mortal, en busca de la salvación, cuando la única salvación verdadera es seguir las sendas de DIOS


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> La mayoria de españoles no podrian pagarse un alquiler en caso de separación como para tener hijos y que te sablen con la manutención en caso de divorcio.
> 
> El problema no es que la gente no quiera tener hijos, ES QUE NO PUEDE. Y te lo dice alguien que no querria ni aunque pudiera, pero las cosas como son.



que no caballero, que no teneis hijos porque como ya han dicho en este hilo varios, os da repelus el compromiso y todo lo que no sea hedonismo y placer inmediato. fin


----------



## peterr (20 Ene 2022)

La gente no tiene casi ni para alimentarse a sí mismo, como para alimentar a otra persona.


----------



## ForeignMatter (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> no sé la edad que tiene tu hijo pero en cuanto crezca 60 euros es un chiste económico. De pequeños comida y poco más pero no creeras que siempre es así. Crecen estudian, van a la universidad y un largo etc.



La Universidad en España es asumible para la mayoría con lo que te ahorras en vicios y hay becas de las que muchos nos hemos beneficiado. Ahora bien, si no puedes ahorrar 20k en 18 años privandote de vicios y viajes...


DVD1975 dijo:


> Mucha gente ha ido a ese antro llamado universidad con mucho sacrificio.
> No todos tenían los padres que tenía el forero de los 3000 euros.
> Para muchos ir a la universidad fue como ser ricos.



Muchos hemos ido becados al 100% y hemos ido al extranjero con mucho sacrificio


----------



## baifo (20 Ene 2022)

Todos los días el mismo guineo , que cada cual haga lo que estime oportuno , quien quiera disfrutar el carpe diem y luego ser eutanasiado es muy libre de hacerlo.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> bueno tú lo has dicho *terminó en una residencia*. No hay más preguntas señoría.



y que problema tienes con las residencias  . es o eso o contratar a una panchita como hacen los patriotas. y iba a estar mucho mejor cuidada en esa residencia, y mas acompañada que en su casa, y con sus hijos visitandole todos los dias, si quieres la cogian y se la llevaban a cuestas alla por donde fueran, cuando necesitaba cuidados especiales.

DI NO A LOS CASTRATIS


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La gente no tiene casi ni para alimentarse a sí mismo, como para alimentar a otra persona.



Ahí está. 

La mayor parte de gente tiene empleos de mierda reponedor, segurata, buzoneador por horas
Un paso vital por la vida de mierda, enfermedades, escuela bullyng
Vivir con sus padres con 50 años.

Esa gente literalmente son estériles y así está media España

El jiji el que todo va de puta madre esos todos tienen hijos antes de los 30, no le deis más vueltas, todo depende de como ha sido tu vida.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> No
> 
> No cuándo no se ve capacitada para tener hijos.



Son cosas distintas obviamente. 
Las que no pueden, sí quieren.


----------



## ForeignMatter (20 Ene 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La gente no tiene casi ni para alimentarse a sí mismo, como para alimentar a otra persona.



A día de hoy en España nadie se muere de hambre. Tenemos la suerte de tener fruta, hortaliza y carne a precio asequible en esre país; cosa que en países nórdicos es prohibitivo tener una dieta mediterránea. Otra cosa es que incluyamos precocinados y bollería que con hijos se puede ir de las manos. Pero una boca más supone una diferencia desdeñable en eñ carro de la compra si cocinas todo sano


----------



## EstrellaNegra (20 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tengo un hijo, estoy encantada por cómo es y cómo me ha salido, pero su futuro es una mierda pinchada en un palo, así que mi pregunta: para qué quiere nadie tener hijos? para condenarles a una vida de mierda?



Me encantaría que nos contaras cómo va a ser el futuro. Y de paso infórmanos del número de la lotería del año que viene. Gracias.

Porque por imaginar el futuro, puedo yo decir que tu hijo será el próximo CEO de Apple. ¿Es muy mierda eso?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (20 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Una enfermedad mental provocada por decadas de feminismo.
> 
> Idem de un hombre



Un hombre no es lo mismo, los hombres no tenemos hijos, solo colaboramos en la concepción. 
Siempre dependemos de que la mujer sea fertil, no tome anticonceptivos y no quiera abortar.- 
Por tanto es cosa de ellas.


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

En Occidente el que ha tenido una vida mediocre o directamente de mierda no tiene hijos, no es cuestión de comida. Mucha gente no quiere que otro repita ese ciclo. Los ji ja la ingeniería industrial el erasmus en Países bajos, todo de puta madre, el empleo enchufado el piso comprado por su familia esos todos tienen hijos, todo Guay todo de puta madre. Pero de ese guión se sale la mayoría. Dame tu vida fantástica y todo el mundo tendrá hijos.


----------



## Kabraloka (20 Ene 2022)

es que a lo mejor no los pueden tener por problemas físicos. No todo el mundo puede tener hijos.
Siempre se trata esta cuestión como querer... pero muchos no pueden aunque quieran.

Ya se que no serán todos, pero un buen porcentaje no pueden.


----------



## Excovid (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> eh! a mí no me mire! tengo cuatro hijos con tres mujeres.



Mi enhorabuena, desde luego cojones no te faltan. Y lo digo en el sentido de valor.


----------



## geremi (20 Ene 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Traer hijos a este mundo si no eres casta o lumpen paguitero es una salvajada.



Excusa barata.

La gente prefiere seguir viviendo como adolescente con 40 años, es lo que hay.


----------



## geremi (20 Ene 2022)

arrpak dijo:


> los que acumulan perros y gatos son los que luego se quejan de que vienen muchos inmis a trabajar



Mira, como medio foro.


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

ForeignMatter dijo:


> A día de hoy en España nadie se muere de hambre. Tenemos la suerte de tener fruta, hortaliza y carne a precio asequible en esre país; cosa que en países nórdicos es prohibitivo tener una dieta mediterránea. Otra cosa es que incluyamos precocinados y bollería que con hijos se puede ir de las manos. Pero una boca más supone una diferencia desdeñable en eñ carro de la compra si cocinas todo sano



lees a los castrati y parece que vives en Guinea Ecuatorial, de locos. Angelicos, en algo se tienen que justificar. pues no habra gente ganando dinero que no tiene hijos o tiene 1 hijo. pero no, los que no tienen hijos son los pobres segun ellos. cuando es al reves, los pobres son los que mas hijos suelen tener. por eso en andalucia la tasa de natalidad hasta hace 8-10 años era relativamente alta(para los estandares del siglo XXI, y porsupuesto mas alta que en otras regiones mas ricas de españa) y hace 10 años no se tenian hijos por 'usarlos de mano de obra'


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> es que a lo mejor no los pueden tener por problemas físicos. No todo el mundo puede tener hijos.
> Siempre se trata esta cuestión como querer... pero muchos no pueden aunque quieran.
> 
> Ya se que no serán todos, pero un buen porcentaje no pueden.




Eso es una minoría y más en España. En España gente que podría tener una selección de fútbol, te dice a la cara que los hijos los tengan los ricos.


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

No todo el mundo tiene una vida de puta madre y esa gente recuerda su pasado y su presente y no necesita preservativo es estéril de serie y no por causa biológicas sino ambientales.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

en fin, es un tema mucho más complejo que va socialmente más allá de lo que parece


----------



## ForeignMatter (20 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso es una minoría y más en España. En España gente que podría tener una selección de fútbol, te dice a la cara que los hijos los tengan los ricos.



Muchas no pueden porqur se les ha pasado el arroz porque tenían otras prioridades. No es problema de esterilidad; es problema de esperar demasiado.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> y que problema tienes con las residencias  . es o eso o contratar a una panchita como hacen los patriotas. y iba a estar mucho mejor cuidada en esa residencia, y mas acompañada que en su casa, y con sus hijos visitandole todos los dias, si quieres la cogian y se la llevaban a cuestas alla por donde fueran, cuando necesitaba cuidados especiales.
> 
> DI NO A LOS CASTRATIS



no tengo ningún problema con las residencias, lo único que digo es que tener hijos NO te garantiza no terminar en una residencia.


----------



## Informatico77 (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> y los no occidentales pasan muchas horas trabajando. mano de obra infantil .
> *68 millones de niños y niñas trabajan en el mundo, 85 millones son empleados en trabajos peligrosos y forzados*



sí, y millones más son felices y no están viviendo vidas de adultos en cuerpos de niños.


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

ForeignMatter dijo:


> Muchas no pueden porqur se les ha pasado el arroz porque tenían otras prioridades. No es problema de esterilidad; es problema de esperar demasiado.



Si han esperado tanto pasados los 40 es que su vida ha sido mediocre. Y lo mejor es que se compren un perro. Vamos si en lo 30 no tienes un empleo fijo y un piso pagado eres un fracasado aquí en España como en Pekín. Esa gente está fuera de las vidas ji ji ja ja.


----------



## Akira. (20 Ene 2022)

Porque es más barato, exige menos responsabilidades y porque el sistema les ahoga económicamente apropósito para que eso suceda.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> yo no te digo que no los cuiden, para nada solo digo que tener hijos para que te cuiden de mayor ya estamos viendo que no. Eso era antes que vivían 3 generaciones en una misma casa , en las labores del campo pero hoy no.
> Tener hijos no te garantiza que no termines en una residencia de ancianos como el que no los tiene.



Ni te lo garantiza ni te lo debe garantizar. Yo no he tenido hijos para que me cuiden de vieja, los he tenido porque me apetecía, fue una decisión muy meditada.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

ForeignMatter dijo:


> La Universidad en España es asumible para la mayoría con lo que te ahorras en vicios y hay becas de las que muchos nos hemos beneficiado. Ahora bien, si no puedes ahorrar 20k en 18 años privandote de vicios y viajes...
> 
> Muchos hemos ido becados al 100% y hemos ido al extranjero con mucho sacrificio



Al extranjero jajaaa
Y quien te mantenía?
Pq si eres del padre de los 3000 euros al mes los papis mandan.
Tengo amigos que han tenido que currar de camareros y limpiando para pagarse sus carreras aquí y fuera pq sus padres no les podían ayudar. 
No tienen la suerte q tienes tú.


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

Ya me vas contar el caso del informático en Londres y la directora de multinacional que 40 años son estériles, esos son uno de miles. La realidad es que la gente no tiene hijos porque mira su pasado y su presente, nadie quiere repetir que su hijo sea reponedor o se meta en una hipoteca a 30 años.


----------



## Remero consentido (20 Ene 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> Estas vacaciones de navidad, en una de las visitas que hice a mi tio-abuelo, salio el tema de las parejas y los perros. En pocas palabras nos comento: "Cuando la gente pierde la esperanza, los niños no nacen"



Tonterías: Cuando la gente se vuelve egoísta cum laude entonces sólo mira su ombligo: ergo viajes, cervecitas, cochecitos, caprichitos, ropita
Que lo dija una persona anciana no quiere decir que tenga razón


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> no tengo ningún problema con las residencias, lo único que digo es que tener hijos NO te garantiza no terminar en una residencia.



y que se supone que tienes que hacer, contratar a una panchita para que la cuide? y que esté muerta del asco en la casa metida. en la residencia hizo amigos y estaba mucho mejor atendida y a nivel vital de lo que estaria encerrada en la casa. sus hijos no dejaron de ir a verla desde que entró en la residencia ni un día. vaya puta mierda de argumentos que dais con lo facil que es asumir que no teneis hijos porque no os sale de los huevos perfecto pero no digais soplapolleces podemoides


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Ni te lo garantiza ni te lo debe garantizar. Yo no he tenido hijos para que me cuiden de vieja, los he tenido porque me apetecía, fue una decisión muy meditada.



totalmente de acuerdo, pero en post más arriba se afirma eso. Y nada más lejos de la realidad.


----------



## Ponix (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> no tengo ningún problema con las residencias, lo único que digo es que tener hijos NO te garantiza no terminar en una residencia.



Totalmente. En muchos casos además son tus hijos los primeros en desearte la muerte. Ese es el nivel en muchos casos.


----------



## ForeignMatter (20 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Al extranjero jajaaa
> Y quien te mantenía?
> Pq si eres del padre de los 3000 euros al mes los papis mandan.
> Tengo amigos que han tenido que currar de camareros y limpiando.



Me fui con mis ahorros desde los 19.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Un hombre no es lo mismo, los hombres no tenemos hijos, solo colaboramos en la concepción.
> Siempre dependemos de que la mujer sea fertil, no tome anticonceptivos y no quiera abortar.-
> Por tanto es cosa de ellas.



Claro y el hijo es de ella no jajaa


----------



## joeljoan (20 Ene 2022)

Básicamente porque estamos hormonados desde 30 años para atrás mínimo.... lo quieras verlo o no.....existen mas de 700 contaminantes en el agua del grifo...una cosa es calentar el agua y matar las bacterias pero ese no es el problema....un problema mucho mayor son las drogas en el agua, estas no las purifican en el agua, os lo pongo en perspectiva....... EL 50% DE MUJERES EN OCCIDENTE TOMAN ALGUN TIPO DE PILDORAS ANTICONCEPTIVAS QUE SON A BASE DE ESTROGENO.
A DONDE CREES QUE VAN A PARAR ESAS HORMONAS UNA VEZ DEJAN EL CUERPO????.....Y ESTA ES SOLA UNA PEQUEÑA FRACCION DE LAS DROGAS QUE LA GENTE TOMA....el agua del grifo es básicamente agua reciclada.
PORQUE CREES QUE TIENES CRISIS EMOCIONALES??? porque eres hormonalmente inestable.
lo mismo ocurre con hombres y mujeres. un minuto eres todo un hombre y al minuto siguiente eres emocionalmente una mujer con el síndrome premenstrual.


----------



## sada (20 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Totalmente. En muchos casos además son tus hijos los primeros en desearte la muerte. Ese es el nivel en muchos casos.



así es. Pasan a ser un estorbo. Hay que entender que los ancianos se vuelven cada vez más dependientes al nivel de un niño o un bebé... y durante mucho tiempo, con esperanzas de vida de 80/90 años....y claro


----------



## jose253 (20 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ya me vas contar el caso del informático en Londres y la directora de multinacional que 40 años son estériles, esos son uno de miles. La realidad es que la gente no tiene hijos porque mira su pasado y su presente, nadie quiere repetir que su hijo sea reponedor o se meta en una hipoteca a 30 años.



que si que si, por eso en finlandia o suiza tienen una natalidad baja, porque son pobres.


----------



## Tzadik (20 Ene 2022)

El gran problema es que la gente lleva varias generacion siendo ENGAÑADA en una trampa de CAUTIVERIO perfectamente diseñada para que en unas pocas generaciones, todos dependamos del sistema satánico de los estados.


En el medievo ya empezaron con las desamortizaciones de tierras para despojar a pueblos y familias del control de las mismas, tus antepasados fueron siendo engañados para vender las tierras, la casa del pueblo y acudir a la ciudad donde a priori pagaban mejor, había prosperidad, etc .

El resultado es una rotura prácticamente irreparable en la posibilidad de vivir de manera autosuficiente, tener tierras donde alimentarte, tener casas en lugares baratos donde no costaba más de dos cosechas pagarla y en general, la rotura de la cadena de conocimiento de ese tipo de vida, es como al pájaro que lo ponen en cautiverio y empiezan a nacer crías y más crías en cautiverio, ya NUNCA más podrán estar en libertad, en armonía con lo natural, para lo que verdaderamente han sido creados por Dios.


Con nosotros ha ocurrido lo mismo, nuestros hijos hoy nacen en una socia edad satánica, donde no tendrán nada y tendrán que remar para enriquecer y hacer crecer los beneficios de 4 viejos encorbatados, un 5-10% anual aunque su sanidad mental dependa de ello.

Si no hubiéramos caído en la trampa seguiríamos con familias de verdad unidas (primos segundos, terceros, cualquier linaje de sangre sería suficiente), viviendo en comunidad, teniendo casas baratas, donde todos se ayudan y colaboran, donde el estado es irrelevante, el trabajo sería para vivir y no para maximizar beneficios..


Es la vida que han elegido, han caído en la trampa de Satan y esto solo de arregla con una gran restauracion de YHWH, todo está profetizado y todo volverá a su curso, mientras tanto, solo queda mucho dolor, sufrimiento y lo único que se puede hacer es tener Fe y vivir lo más pegado posible a las sendas de Dios


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> que si que si, por eso en finlandia o suiza tienen una natalidad baja, porque son pobres.




Porque sus vidas son mediocres de otra manera de la casa al trabajo convivir en una familia de mierda y todos los días lo mismo. Esa gente no se conforma con la vida fantástica del español medio que es una rutina acojonante para esa gente.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> a ver,iluminado. hacer el favor de no llamar comunista a cualquiera que no comulgue con las simplezas que soltais algunos. de hecho estoy mas en contra de la inmigracion, sea LEGAL,alegal o ilegal que cualquier voxero medio seguro de lejos. Que hayan comedores de caritas para comer es una cosa y que te den una paguita es otra. y a los ilegales,quitando a los menas, no les dan ninguna paguita



A los ilegales les dan ayudas y lo sé de buena tinta 
Y soy iluminada gracias.


----------



## Remero consentido (20 Ene 2022)

ForeignMatter dijo:


> Muchas no pueden porqur se les ha pasado el arroz porque tenían otras prioridades. No es problema de esterilidad; es problema de esperar demasiado.



Es esterilidad, en este caso esterilidad psicológica: derecho al aborto, derecho a la igualdad, derecho a ser tu misma, derechos, derechos y derechos que han producido la esterilidad sicológica


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> efectivamente. antes la esperanza de via era mucho menor hoy se vive más cantidad ojo que no con más calidad y dime tú como cuidas a tus ancianos durante 10 o 20 años con enfermedades complicadas ....



Esto es. Y no creo que ningún anciano quiera ver pringados a sus hijos por cuidarle.

Pero esto explicaselo tu a todos estos que quieren volver a los tiempos de las cavernas, se la suda la situación personal de cada uno y se creen que el mundo tiene que ser como ellos quieren


----------



## ForeignMatter (20 Ene 2022)

Conozco el caso de una pareja joven con vida guay, hipotecados y buen curro que tienen dos perritos. Para navidades se han autoregalado 10 regalos de merchandising carísimos. Son una caricatura infantilizada de lo del artículo, pero siendo menores de 30 imagino que en 5 años tendrán hijos.


----------



## Remero consentido (20 Ene 2022)

peterr dijo:


> La gente no tiene casi ni para alimentarse a sí mismo, como para alimentar a otra persona.




Eso puede ser ahora. Pero y en los 90 y a principios de la decada cuando se nadaba en abundancia. El invierno demografico viene de muy atras


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

Toda la gente que tiene hijos menos el lumpen en España es gente con vidas de puta madre todo guay sin contratiempos sin enfermedades y con apoyos de sus padres al 100% y con buenos trabajos. Da esas condiciones y todo el mundo tendrá hijos.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> bueno tú lo has dicho *terminó en una residencia*. No hay más preguntas señoría.



Tú sabes lo que es el alzheimer?


----------



## Ungaunga (20 Ene 2022)

Pues yo he tenido dos y estoy súper contento. Es la mejor relación humana que he tenido jamás. La más profunda y la más enriquecedora. Me ha hecho crecer como ser humano, me ha hecho mejor maride y la relación con mi mujera es también más profunda y empática.

No ha sido fácil y hay que poner la carne en el asador con el riesgo de quemarla, claro.

Contras: Se acabaron los ascensos en el trabajo. Se acabaron las aficiones. Las amistades se reducen al círculo de los niños.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ene 2022)

Una secta satánica se ha implantado en España .
Disfrazada de feminismo y cambioclimatismo , lo que están haciendo es un ensayo para destruir a las familias y esterilizar a las mujeres a través de la ingeniería social .

La distopía en la que ya estamos viviendo pretende copiar el modelo gregario de las colmenas de abejas u hormigueros, que son hembras estériles .
Como no se puede eliminar a los machos españoles , se les deconstruye convirtiéndolos en castrati o hembras con pene .

Sólo importa el coito fecundador y sus ciclos reproductivos , cualquier otra forma de vivir la sexualidad es una parafilia . Una forma de masturbarse con los agujeros del cuerpo de otra persona . da igual que sea del mismo sexo o no , lo mismo es un ano , que una boca , que una vagina estéril . 

El empeño satánico de convertir el sexo en una forma de drogarse , es un ataque a la población como hicieron con el OPIO en China para invadir ese enorme país . 

En la naturaleza las agrupaciones de animales suelen estar formadas por hembras . Los machos jóvenes deambulan solos o en grupo cuando son expulsados de su familia al terminar la adolescencia . 
Se hace para evitar la endogamia y la inevitable competencia por las hembras . 

Si el gorila espalda plateada no hecha con malos modos a sus hijos adolescentes , cuando se hagan lo suficientemente fuertes atacarán y expulsarán o matarán a su padre. 

Es lo que ha hecho el príncipe Felipe con su padre y este a su vez con el suyo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ene 2022)

Pavarotti . Genial documental sobre su vida , la circunstancias que le llevaron al éxito y la influencia de su amante de 20 años cuando tenía 60


ayer vi este documental muy recomendable. Cuenta de forma muy amena la vida de Pavarotti y las circunstancias casuales que le llevaron al éxito. Entre otras resalta que se enamora de una jovencita de 20 años cuando tenía sesenta y tantos , estando casado con 3 hijas . La contrata como...




www.burbuja.info






ahora tenemos el caso de Urdangarín .

En condiciones naturales , él viviría su historia de pasión con la jovencita y la dejaría embarazada atrayéndola a su unidad reproductiva. 
Pero está programado conquistar a hembras adolescentes vírgenes que no pertenezcan a otro hombre . 

La anterior hembra, ya menopáusica incluso la vería con alivio , pues la ayudaría en las tareas del hogar y no tendría que soportar el pene enmohecido de su marido , que ya lo tiene muy visto. 

_*Ya dijo el sabio Mahoma , probablemente recopilando la sabiduría ancestral :
- no te cases con una única mujer porque te pelearás con ella
- no te cases con dos porque pelearán una contra otra. 
- no te cases con tres porque pelearán dos contra una.*_
*- CÁSATE CON CUATRO !!*

No habría necesidad de destruir todo lo construido en la vida , no sólo las cuestiones económicas y materiales sino la red de amistades y círculo social. El otro día en Navidad fotografiaron a la infanta con sus cuñadas de compras , si se divorcia de Urdangarín , también se divorcia de sus cuñadas , que son amigas , y dejarán de serlo. 

Todos tendrán un enorme vacío en sus vida , que puede que ella se apresure a llenar , con un señor todavía más herrumbroso, oxidado y corroído , probablemente mil veces abandonado de otras tantas relaciones fracasadas. Por lo menos Urdangarín que se sepa , sólo ha estado con esta nueva compañera de trabajo , que por otra parte no le importa que su chica se acueste con su marido , la coge de la mano durante los fugaces momentos que se ven a hurtadillas , pero no sé si se imagina que esa misma noche , su marido la repasará a gusto. 

¿ solución ? pues la han dado generaciones pasadas después de mucho ensayo y error. 

La primera es parar al mono loco que salta de rama en rama buscando hembras en celo . El matrimonio es una sagrada forma de celibato . 

La segunda condenar duramente a las mujeres ( y los hombres ) que se entrometen en matrimonios y destrozan familias ( como se hizo toda la vida ) , es un grave incumplimiento de contrato , tanto de su matrimonio como del otro. Sin embargo en los divorcios , los jueces españoles no tienen en cuenta esa circunstancia determinante. 

De la misma manera que está penado trabajar para la empresa de la competencia y puede suponer el despido. 

La tercera evitar en la medida de lo posible , el coqueteo y la seducción en el ámbito laboral . No se puede desconcentrar a los hombres provocando su deseo. No pueden evitar entrar en celo como los animales y pierden totalmente el sentido común. 
Como ciervos durante la berrea, dejan de protegerse y se exponen a ser comidos por los lobos, retan y pelean a cualquier otro que consideran rival, su vida gira en torno a meterla en el agujero. 

Los diferentes tipos de prendas que tapan a las mujeres en la civilización islámica , muy superior a la nuestra y que en breve nos reemplazarán , tienen como objetivo precisamente no soliviantar el ánimo de los hombres . El burka , que tapa también los ojos, es porque a pesar de tapar las curvas femeninas, la melena al viento , los turgentes pechos , la sonrisa seductora, también tapa la mirada lascivia y deseosa de las mujeres cuando ven un hombre que les gusta. 

Recordemos que si una mujer no está embarazada o lactando a un bebé, entra en celo cada mes 10 días después de la regla , y no hay moral que impida que su instinto se desboque . 









Burka, niqab, chador, hiyab: cómo distinguir los distintos velos que usan las mujeres musulmanas


Burka, niqab, chador, hiyab: en el mundo islámico existe una variedad de velos diferentes. Aquí, una guía para saber cómo identificarlos.




cnnespanol.cnn.com


----------



## Sputnik (20 Ene 2022)

No se aman, son infertiles o no follan bien.

Una mujer sana enamorada, siempre querra tener hijos con su hombre y la NATURALEZA es tan poderosa, que se pasara los posibles inconvenientes por el forro vaginal.

El NOM y sus reglas es otra cosa, que nada tiene que ver con la especie humana, mas bien con bots con aspecto humano.


----------



## Catalinius (20 Ene 2022)

EstrellaNegra dijo:


> Me encantaría que nos contaras cómo va a ser el futuro. Y de paso infórmanos del número de la lotería del año que viene. Gracias.
> 
> Porque por imaginar el futuro, puedo yo decir que tu hijo será el próximo CEO de Apple. ¿Es muy mierda eso?



El futuro será como está siendo el presente gobernado por rojos, no hace falta saber más, tu puedes ir preguntando a la gente de entre 25 y 35 años cómo les va la vida...


----------



## grom (20 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Un hombre no es lo mismo, los hombres no tenemos hijos, solo colaboramos en la concepción.
> Siempre dependemos de que la mujer sea fertil, no tome anticonceptivos y no quiera abortar.-
> Por tanto es cosa de ellas.



El instinto de reproducción es lo mas basico de los seres vivos. Debajo de eso NO HAY NADA.

Y si, a este respecto el hombre es EXACTAMENTE IGUAL A LA MUJER, y exactamente igual a todos los putos seres vivos sobre la faz de la tierra.

Si no quieres reproducirte, tienes una tara, bien un defecto genetico o provocado por decadas de adoctrinamiento. 

Por suerte la naturaleza es sabia y tus genes desaparecen de la gene pool.
Todos ganan. Sobre todo Darwin.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ene 2022)

Tienen un grave problema, no saben como vinieron a este mundo…


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

ForeignMatter dijo:


> Me fui con mis ahorros desde los 19.



Ya ya pues sí que tenías ahorros no?.
Y cuando empezaste a trabajar a q edad?


----------



## blondrocket (20 Ene 2022)

La extinción de europa,nada más que añadir.


----------



## Mizraim (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> que no caballero, que no teneis hijos porque como ya han dicho en este hilo varios, os da repelus el compromiso y todo lo que no sea hedonismo y placer inmediato. fin



Si me preguntaran si quisiera volver a este mundo diria que no, de ahi mi motivo para no tenerlos.

Pero la mayoria de personas si quiere tener hijos y NO puede.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

Todos hemos colaborado con nuestra acciones para que haya baja natalidad autóctona.
Unos más unos menos pero todos.
Ya es tarde


----------



## ForeignMatter (20 Ene 2022)

Caso cercano de autorregalarse 10 juguetes dos personas de 26 y 29 años respectivamente . Me he quedado de piedra pero bueno si así son felices... aunque este tipo de gente son los primeros en criticar a los que con menos de 30 hemos decidido tener


----------



## piru (20 Ene 2022)

A ver cuando cambian a los enchufables y así no dan por culo cuando los abandonan solos en casa.


----------



## WasP (20 Ene 2022)

Porque entre rojos y azules está quedando un mundo de mierda, además que tener un hijo es prácticamente tener un artículo de lujo, y a ver quién se lo puede permitir. Hace dos dias se comentaba que un autónomo con pocos ingresos tiene quededicar 6 meses al año para pagar la cuota, el irpf y demás impuestos, ¿y ese autónomo se va a plantear un hijo? Como mucho se plantea un tamagotchi, y dando gracias hoyga.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (20 Ene 2022)

Las ayuditas son para la invasion moronegra, asi que es un pastizal tener crios cuando tu sueldo se va a pagar lo basico.
Tal y como es de mierda la gente, un chuchillo sabes que es tal cual, amor incondicional. Yo tengo chuchete y cuando el dia ha sido duro de tratar con gentuza, es un puñetero gusto tratar con un ser vivo que se muestra tal cual es.


----------



## workforfood (20 Ene 2022)

Si uno tiene una vida infantil es por algo, trabajos de mierda discontinuos, no poder acceder a vivienda pero de eso ni hablar, que se os cae el discuro de la vida chupiguay que lleváis. Os pensáis que todo el mundo ha llevado vuestra buena vida y no es así.


----------



## piensaflexible (20 Ene 2022)

Porque no me los vacunan en el colegio sin mi consentimiento, no tiene que ir a clase para hacerse transgénero transhumano y me sale más barato.


----------



## newdawnfades (20 Ene 2022)

Aparte de por la ruinosa dictadura psoetarra podemonguer que nos hunde en el abismo, por hedonismo, nihilismo, síndrome de Peter Pan, egoísmo, infantilismo, lavado de cerebro, falta de valores, falta de amor, cerebros intoxicados por psicofármacos, etc.


----------



## Ponix (20 Ene 2022)

sada dijo:


> así es. Pasan a ser un estorbo. Hay que entender que los ancianos se vuelven cada vez más dependientes al nivel de un niño o un bebé... y durante mucho tiempo, con esperanzas de vida de 80/90 años....y claro



Súmale las ganas de erencias que hay hoy por hoy. El piso de la abuela es una paga extra para muchos. O la única posibilidad de tener un piso a su nombre. Es patético.


----------



## drtanaka (20 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> porque les dan compañia, y además, en un apuro, se los pueden follar.



A tus hijos también.


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Ene 2022)

drtanaka dijo:


> A tus hijos también.



En todo caso los de otro, las cosas dentro de un orden, y solo si hay césped se juega el partido


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Pues yo he tenido dos y estoy súper contento. Es la mejor relación humana que he tenido jamás. La más profunda y la más enriquecedora. Me ha hecho crecer como ser humano, me ha hecho mejor maride y la relación con mi mujera es también más profunda y empática.
> 
> No ha sido fácil y hay que poner la carne en el asador con el riesgo de quemarla, claro.
> 
> Contras: Se acabaron los ascensos en el trabajo. Se acabaron las aficiones. Las amistades se reducen al círculo de los niños.



Pues lo de las amistades fuera de tu círculo no me parece bien.
Sois una secta o que?


----------



## Patito Feo (20 Ene 2022)

Peter Pan no puede tener hijos.


----------



## REDDY (20 Ene 2022)

Para que traer niños al mundo?
Para que unos satanistas les roben, esclavicen, puteen y a mayores les inoculen sustancias y/o tecnología artificial en sus cuerpos en contra de su voluntad?
Traerlo para que remen para Satán de por vida?
No deberíamos primero extirpar el problema de raíz y luego, cuando se mundo sea un lugar mejor, ya si eso pensar en traer descendencia aquí?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (20 Ene 2022)

EstrellaNegra dijo:


> Me parece muy bien que está pareja libremente pase de formar familia humana y prefiera familia perruna interespecie. Allá ellos si quieren interrumpir *su linaje*.



¿Qué linaje? Eso sólo lo tiene la realeza, nobleza y aristocracia. Algún millonario o billonario y famosos. El resto esclavos anónimos cuneteables todos.




REDDY dijo:


> Para que traer niños al mundo?
> Para que unos satanistas les roben, esclavicen, puteen y a mayores les inoculen sustancias y/o tecnología artificial en sus cuerpos en contra de su voluntad?
> Traerlo para que remen para Satán de por vida?
> No deberíamos primero *extirpar el problema de raíz *y luego, cuando se mundo sea un lugar mejor, ya si eso pensar en traer descendencia aquí?



Cargarse a toda la clase alta parasitaria estatalista y a todos los psicópatas (que para algo tenemos 2 herramientas científicas 100% verificables, como son el test de Hare y el TAC, para detectarlos) sería la solución, pero nadie tiene huevos a hacerlo. Los que no tenemos medios por falta de medios y los que tienen medios, por falta de ganas.


----------



## REDDY (20 Ene 2022)

Desde luego prefiero mil veces a cualquier animal antes que a "humanos" como tú, fachilla escopetero. 
Tauromaquia abolición!!


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Hace ya seis años que Isabel y Luis abrieron las puertas de su hogar a Winnie, una preciosa carlino que despertó en la pareja un *amor incondicional *hacia los canes. "La cogimos con cuatro meses. Ninguno de los dos habíamos tenido perro hasta ese momento. A mí me daban un poco de miedo, pero me encantaban. Así que empecé a acercarme a ellos y, poco a poco, se me quitó la fobia y, ahora, los dos somos unos locos de los perros. Yo leo todo lo que puedo sobre etología canina y la gente piensa que mi chico es educador canino porque, cuando va a un parque, todos los perros se acercan a él. ¡Parece el flautista de Hamelín", relata Isabel.
> 
> Tan es así que, hace apenas tres meses, decidieron 'incorporar' un nuevo miembro a su feliz familia: "Tener a Winnie y luego a Happy, una boston terrier, fueron dos *decisiones muy meditadas*. Puede parecer muy exagerado, pero creo que es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida. Me hacen tremendamente *feliz y querida*. Ojalá de niña no me hubieran dado miedo los perros y hubiera tenido uno porque hubiera sido, sin duda, mi mejor amigo".
> 
> ...




A esta cretina deberían haberle soltado lo siguiente para destruirle toda esa historia que tiene montada en su cabeza:

- Tu perro morirá antes que tú y lo superarás; Pero si tu hijo muriera antes que tú, querrías morirte con él.


En fin, la lerda esta y su nu male no dejan de ser el producto de una sociedad que ha logrado convertir a sus treintañeros en bobos infantilizados pero extremadamente egoístas y egocéntricos que no están dispuestos a poner las necesidades de alguien por encima de las suyas.

- Un perro te da compañía, pero se pasan el día durmiendo; en una casa con niños hay vida (a veces demasiada).
- Un perro apenas requiere esfuerzo en cuidarlo; un niño requiere atenciones constantes, pero lo haces porque le adoras.
- Con el perro, recibes amor incondicional; con un niño DAS amor incondicional.

Tener un hijo saca lo mejor de ti como persona; tener un perro, no. Y ese es el problema, cuando lees o escuchas a una soplapollas de 25-30 años hablar de su perro como su “cuqui” o tener miles de fotos de su ”peludito” lo que está diciendo es que la maternidad está aporreando a su puerta, pero ella es tan inválida mental y a la vez tan extremadamente egoísta, que ha preferido sustituir a un hijo por un perro porque le dará menos problemas. En resumidas cuentas: una basura de persona Y una tarada mental de la que hay que huir.

Y, sí, por supuesto; Wilson Alfredo y Sulady Wendolin tendrán 6 hijos mientras Isabel le hace fotitos a sus chuchos con nombre de retraso mental.

Yo a mi perro lo quiero mucho, pero mi hijo está infinitas veces por delante del perro en todo.


----------



## cujo (20 Ene 2022)

Los musulmanes no tienen ese problema .
En 30 años pocos perros de compañía habrá en españa ... y posiblemente tampoco cerdos por desgracia


----------



## Santolin (20 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> *Nunca he querido tener hijos*, no he sentido esa necesidad y tampoco he sido nunca demasiado 'niñera



Por eso trata a sus perros como a hijos, porque está llenando el vacío materno con los chuchos, es una muestra más de que occidente está corrompido y todo los valores de antaño han sido destruidos,.
Tranquila, disfruta de tus perros, Darwin hará su trabajo y no permitirá que tu degenerado pensamiento perdure al no tener descendencia


----------



## Kuppa (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> dile a tu tío que se deje de gilipolleces. Los niños han dejado de nacer cuando las personas han dejado de madurar y han decidido tener una vida de eternos adolescentes.
> 
> Había mucha esperanza en los años 20, 30 o 40?? pues mi padre eran 8 hermanos, y como él la mayoría en aquella época. Claro que ahí tampoco se elegía, venían los que quería dios.



Hay un forero por aqui que llevaba de firma que el mejor metodo anticonceptivo es el precio de los pisos


----------



## Kuppa (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Una vida vivida al máximo. Darwin agradece tu decisión.



Lo que decia darwin es que en el mundo animal solo los mas aptos sobreviven y se reproducen, pero en el ser humano tienes a gente como kiko rivera reproduciendose.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ene 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> La msima gente que suele suplantar mascotas por hijos suele apoyar partidos y leyes dañinas, de manera directa o indirecta, a las familias.
> 
> Lo de ir a un parque con el peque y que no te libres de ñordos de perros es la nueva normalidad.
> 
> Quienes véis el tener hijos como una carga y no como el sacrificio más lleno de sentido de tu vida no sé en qué mundo vivís. Allá vosotros.



*El otro día me topé ya con la última frontera.*

Al llevar al niño al parque, vi que una pareja de tontitos de unos 30 tenían a un chucho de tamaño pequeño (ni puta idea de qué raza) . Ella estaba sentada en el columpio con el sarnoso en su falda. Al parecer, para que el peludito se columpiara. El betazo, sentado en el otro columpio hablando con ella aunque solo le escuché a él, no vi que ella abriera la boca en ningún momento. Al lado, dos críos de unos 4 o 5 años esperando a ver si los mongolos del perro les dejaban los columpios.

Esperé 3 minutos y como vi que seguían ahí. Como los críos iban con la abuela que parecía bastante mayor, tuve que acercarme y decirles: “Vas a tardar mucho en mecer al perrito, guapa? Que están aquí los niños esperando a ver si levantáis el culo. Que esto es un parque infantil”. Ella se levantó nerviosa y se fueron los dos a paso rápido.

Ahora ya hay tontetes que, al parecer, también llevan a sus ”cuquis” a los parques de los niños.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ene 2022)

Pregúntale a Mohammed a ver cómo lo hace para tener 7.


----------



## Ederto (20 Ene 2022)

Kuppa dijo:


> Hay un forero por aqui que llevaba de firma que el mejor metodo anticonceptivo es el precio de los pisos



y tiene razón.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (20 Ene 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> sale más barato y requiere menos compromiso, también mueren antes y no hay que pagarles estudios ni caprichos



Recoge los truñacos del puto perro espabilao


----------



## Gayolo II (20 Ene 2022)

Las mujeres porque quieren ser como las famosas que presumen de tener chihuahua ladrón y sidón. A otro punto, también que las famosas también fomentan el divorcio.
Los hombres por blandengues, por miedo a viogenes o porque son conscientes de que esta no salimos.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> y tiene razón.



Efectivamente, el capitalismo rentista ladrillero va en contra de la familia


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Ene 2022)

La gente viene teniendo perros y gatos desde hace miles y miles de años

No se tienen hijos porque os han INFANTILIZADO Y SUBNORMALIZADO hasta lo grotesco. Porque sois escoria tironucable tan jodidamente ridicula y subnormal que sois incapaces de entender por vosotros mismos, debido a la aldultez que NO TENEIS, que debeis taparos los morritos enel mercabrona o que quiza, no es lo mas normal estar andando de borracheras y botellones ni a los 30 ni a los 40 ni alos 50

*Si no sois capaces de asumir la simple responsabilidad de taparos los morritos pa entrar al mercabrona.. ¿como vais a asumir la responsabilidad de la custodia y crianza de unos crios, si quienes teneis la mentalidad de crios, sois vosotros?*

Tan subnormales que encima, le echan la culpa a los perros y gatos


----------



## elpaguitas (20 Ene 2022)

pasan de traer votantes zurdos al mundo.


----------



## entelequia (20 Ene 2022)

Hijoputas


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El otro día me topé ya con la última frontera.*
> 
> Al llevar al niño al parque, vi que una pareja de tontitos de unos 30 tenían a un chucho de tamaño pequeño (ni puta idea de qué raza) . Ella estaba sentada en el columpio con el sarnoso en su falda. Al parecer, para que el peludito se columpiara. El betazo, sentado en el otro columpio hablando con ella aunque solo le escuché a él, no vi que ella abriera la boca en ningún momento. Al lado, dos críos de unos 4 o 5 años esperando a ver si los mongolos del perro les dejaban los columpios.
> 
> ...



Espera.
Una tipa de 30 años con un perro sentada en un columpio?.
Le falta un hervor o que?


----------



## Ungaunga (20 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues lo de las amistades fuera de tu círculo no me parece bien.
> Sois una secta o que?



La vida cambia con los niños y la de los amigos sin hijos no. Aparece una desincronización que es difícil de salvar. En mi caso se suma la distancia espacial y apenas puedo verlos. Se hacen nuevas amistades y se intenta reconstruir ese ámbito.


----------



## DVD1975 (20 Ene 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> La vida cambia con los niños y la de los amigos sin hijos no. Aparece una desincronización que es difícil de salvar. En mi caso se suma la distancia espacial y apenas puedo verlos. Se hacen nuevas amistades y se intenta reconstruir ese ámbito.



La vida cambia si pero es una excusa barata.
Entonces esos amigos sin hijos no eran tus amigos.
La desincronizacion es una hipocresía.
Yo tengo amigos con hijos y sin hijos.
Nuevas amistades? Jajaa.
A partir de cierta edad no se hacen nuevas amistades como las antiguas son conocidos.
Si has dejado amistades de más de 20 años por nuevas amistades ....


----------



## B. Golani (20 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Hace ya seis años que Isabel y Luis abrieron las puertas de su hogar a Winnie, una preciosa carlino que despertó en la pareja un *amor incondicional *hacia los canes. "La cogimos con cuatro meses. Ninguno de los dos habíamos tenido perro hasta ese momento. A mí me daban un poco de miedo, pero me encantaban. Así que empecé a acercarme a ellos y, poco a poco, se me quitó la fobia y, ahora, los dos somos unos locos de los perros. Yo leo todo lo que puedo sobre etología canina y la gente piensa que mi chico es educador canino porque, cuando va a un parque, todos los perros se acercan a él. ¡Parece el flautista de Hamelín", relata Isabel.
> 
> Tan es así que, hace apenas tres meses, decidieron 'incorporar' un nuevo miembro a su feliz familia: "Tener a Winnie y luego a Happy, una boston terrier, fueron dos *decisiones muy meditadas*. Puede parecer muy exagerado, pero creo que es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida. Me hacen tremendamente *feliz y querida*. Ojalá de niña no me hubieran dado miedo los perros y hubiera tenido uno porque hubiera sido, sin duda, mi mejor amigo".
> 
> ...


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Ene 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> La vida cambia con los niños y la de los amigos sin hijos no. Aparece una desincronización que es difícil de salvar. En mi caso se suma la distancia espacial y apenas puedo verlos. Se hacen nuevas amistades y se intenta reconstruir ese ámbito.



También se dice que al final conservaras los amigos con niños que tengan una forma similar de educarlos. Porque se ve cada cosa por ahi.... y al final no quieres que tus hijos pasen tiempo con esa "influencia"


----------



## Eaglenation (20 Ene 2022)

Es por una cuestión económica y práctica más que nada. Los subnormales de este hilo que hablan de infantilizacion no tienen idea, la mayoría son virgendoritos haciendo elucubraciones. 
Me parece una real salvajada tener un hijo, sino se tienen los medios económicos suficientes ni una pareja estable, el nuevo ser humano vendrá a sufrir, y realmente pocos cumplen con esto


----------



## petro6 (20 Ene 2022)

Tengo una ligera sospecha.....


----------



## FernandoGTR (20 Ene 2022)

Pues a mí me gustaría tener hijos, pero hay dos contras que me echan para atrás.

Leyes anti-hombre a favor de una mujer. Ahora se enfada o tenemos discusión y me jode la vida. Este es el principal motivo por el que me echa para atrás el tener hijos con una mujer.
Si tengo hijos, los educo según mi forma de ver la vida y demás y luego ellos, cuando tengan su mayoría de edad, que se forjen la suya. Pero como ahora los hijos tienen que ser educados como diga el "Estado", pues para que le digan que lo normal es ser bi/trans/cualquier identidad de género antes que hetero, pues va a ser que no.
Solo por estos dos motivos, no tendría hijos con una mujer. Si fuera tradicional, de las que valoran la familia y no esté de acuerdo con este feminazismo, me lo podría pensar; pero eso hoy día es como el que encuentra agua en mitad del desierto. Tengo mis tres gatos y sé que ellos no me van a apuñalar por la espalda ni me van a traicionar ni arruinar la vida por una discusión. ¿Se puede decir lo mismo con las mujeres hoy día, que a cada cuál están más locas? Habra mujeres respetables que no entren en esa categoría, pero es raro hoy día.


----------



## Jake el perro (20 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Hace ya seis años que Isabel y Luis abrieron las puertas de su hogar a Winnie, una preciosa carlino que despertó en la pareja un *amor incondicional *hacia los canes. "La cogimos con cuatro meses. Ninguno de los dos habíamos tenido perro hasta ese momento. A mí me daban un poco de miedo, pero me encantaban. Así que empecé a acercarme a ellos y, poco a poco, se me quitó la fobia y, ahora, los dos somos unos locos de los perros. Yo leo todo lo que puedo sobre etología canina y la gente piensa que mi chico es educador canino porque, cuando va a un parque, todos los perros se acercan a él. ¡Parece el flautista de Hamelín", relata Isabel.
> 
> Tan es así que, hace apenas tres meses, decidieron 'incorporar' un nuevo miembro a su feliz familia: "Tener a Winnie y luego a Happy, una boston terrier, fueron dos *decisiones muy meditadas*. Puede parecer muy exagerado, pero creo que es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida. Me hacen tremendamente *feliz y querida*. Ojalá de niña no me hubieran dado miedo los perros y hubiera tenido uno porque hubiera sido, sin duda, mi mejor amigo".
> 
> ...





jose253 dijo:


> porque son gente muerta en vida, que vive por y para su viajecito aqui y alli. a todos esos los dejaba sin pensión y me quedaba tan a gusto,porque los perros y los conejos no pagan pensiones



Pues sí, la gente que pudiendo tener, con ingresos económicos y sin problemas médicos, no han tenido hijos deberían ver recortada su pensión en un 50 por ciento.

Y que se consuelen con su gato o su perro de mier.

Y tengo dos gatos, pero nunca los pondré a la misma altura que mis hijos, a los animales una patada y a la calle.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (20 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pavarotti . Genial documental sobre su vida , la circunstancias que le llevaron al éxito y la influencia de su amante de 20 años cuando tenía 60
> 
> 
> ayer vi este documental muy recomendable. Cuenta de forma muy amena la vida de Pavarotti y las circunstancias casuales que le llevaron al éxito. Entre otras resalta que se enamora de una jovencita de 20 años cuando tenía sesenta y tantos , estando casado con 3 hijas . La contrata como...
> ...



Lo natural es que los viejos se mueran y no acosen chicas de 20 años, robándoselas a los chicos de 20 años para que éstos entren en modo incel autodestructivo. Vete a morear a un país musulmán, por favor. Aquí esa mierda antinatural no la queremos.


----------



## pabloiseguro (20 Ene 2022)

Moda e imitación. Lo explica el muy sabio doctor Lecter, dice algo así como "deseamos lo que vemos". Es la razón fundamental. Igual que todos van con coches ridículos, el mismo peinado homosexual y llaman por la noche a Glovo, e igual que si vieran a los demás ir por la calle con un palo literalmente metido por el culo correrían a meterse ellos otro. Podría seguir hasta el infinito: gente que aplaude en un balcón, etc. No tiene más misterio. A veces la imitación es por envidia y a veces es por inercia; somos animales sociales e imitamos los comportamientos de los demás muchas veces por inercia, aunque la razón de fondo es ser aceptado en el grupo, sentirse parte de la sociedad, etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Lo natural es que los viejos se mueran y no acosen chicas de 20 años, robándoselas a los chicos de 20 años para que éstos entren en modo incel autodestructivo. Vete a morear a un país musulmán, por favor. Aquí esa mierda antinatural no la queremos.



Somos poligamos el dimorfismo sexual lo demuestra .

de la misma manera que un gorila es más fuerte y grande que la hembra, o el gallo es diferente a la gallina.

El carrusel de intercambio de parejas actual en España, es degeneración. es satanismo .

no tiene nada que ver con nuestra naturaleza.
no son ciclos reproductivos sino drogarse con los agujeros del cuerpo.

Lo mismo es el ano de un señor peludo, el orificio que le hacen a los travestis, que la vagina estéril de una mujer a cualquier edad


----------



## Euron G. (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Lo natural es que los viejos se mueran y no acosen chicas de 20 años, robándoselas a los chicos de 20 años para que éstos entren en modo incel autodestructivo. Vete a morear a un país musulmán, por favor. Aquí esa mierda antinatural no la queremos.



en condiciones naturales , los adolescentes, una vez que dejan de ser niños , se dedicaban a la caza y a la guerra con poblados vecinos . 
Además de defender su territorio , reducían en las batallas el número de machos disponibles para ser padres. 

Por eso a los adolescentes actuales les siguen gustando tanto los juegos de ordenador. Sienten la llamada de la caza y de la guerra.


----------



## Rescatador (20 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> vista la piramide demográfica, no deberia ser ninguna elección tener hijos. Un niño de 10 años ve que no es sostenible, la única forma de sostener las pensiones es importando masivamente inmigrantes,como se hace y como dicen los 'globalistas'. o eso o reducirlas drasticamente, a ver como se pagan 3 pensiones por 1 trabajador cotizando sin hacer magia.



Magia es lo que piden masivamente (minuto 1:08) porque saben de sobra lo que hay.



Boomerisa Beni, que es más antigua que la misma Tierra y ha protagonizado cada hito civilizatorio del hombre, te explica las pensiones con este rompepistas.

Hablamos de solidaridad intergeneracional porque se montó un sistema un poco piramidal.

El que venga dentro de 20 años, ganará mucho, ganará poco, no ganará nada.​






*BRVTAL*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Se les ha educado para no responsabilizarse de nada y "vivir la vida". Y de esa forma el hombre blanco está finiquitado.


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Ene 2022)

Porque los anticonceptivos han revolucionado completamente la sociedad. Y esta es una consecuencia. Tardaremos muchisimo tiempo en darnos cuenta como estos avances tecnologicos estan cambiando las costumbres, forma de vida hasta sus cimientos.

Con consecuencias en algunos casos desastrosas.


----------



## jesus88 (20 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> El instinto de reproducción es lo mas basico de los seres vivos. Debajo de eso NO HAY NADA.
> 
> Y si, a este respecto el hombre es EXACTAMENTE IGUAL A LA MUJER, y exactamente igual a todos los putos seres vivos sobre la faz de la tierra.
> 
> ...



darwin gana, la inmensa mayoria de los que nacen actualmente son lumpen, moronegos, gitanos y demas escoria.

si, darwin gana por goleada.


----------



## JyQ (20 Ene 2022)

Se tienen o no se tienen por supervivencia.

Antes los hijos se tenían para mejorar la vida de los padres, cada hijo mejoraba la economía familiar, la gente no se lo pensaba, de hecho no tenerlos era correr un grave riesgo.

Ahora los hijos no se tienen porque empeoran la vida de los padres, cada nuevo hijo empeora la economía familiar, ahora la gente se lo piensa dos veces, se tienen por vestigio cultural, tenerlo es el riesgo.


----------



## JyQ (20 Ene 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> porque no se pueden tenerlos y mantenerlos, es muy caro. Antes del uso de preservativos y otros anticonceptivos se tenían porque no quedaba otra si mojabas el churro, ademas antes los hijos eran mano de obra gratis.



Aquí estaba el fin del hilo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (20 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Yo puedo respetar que una persona tenga un gran aprecio por su mascota, de hecho creo recordar que el primer animal domesticado por el hombre fue precisamente el perro. Pero de ahí a considerarlos hijos...
> 
> Es curioso que de alguna manera se promocione esto.



Exacto, a mi no me importa que alguien tenga mascota, les tenga cariño y demás, pero hay gente que roza el ridículo, y creo que en realidad esos comportamientos esconden alguna clase de carencia afectiva.


----------



## Alfa555 (20 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Un perro te puede vivir 15 años sin problemas. Para los 15 el niño te ha dado ya por culo como para dejártelo como el tunel de Artxanda.



Si ...pero a partir de los 15 da por culo de forma premium .


----------



## Alfa555 (20 Ene 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> porque no se pueden tenerlos y mantenerlos, es muy caro. Antes del uso de preservativos y otros anticonceptivos se tenían porque no quedaba otra si mojabas el churro, ademas antes los hijos eran mano de obra gratis.



Se llama : modelo demográfico moderno . 

Todos los países del mundo están en el ,o camino de el ,el problema es cuánto van a tardar en llegar a él y si esto no va a petar antes .(yo creo que no )


----------



## Alfa555 (20 Ene 2022)

gotelez dijo:


> porque no se pueden tenerlos y mantenerlos, es muy caro. Antes del uso de preservativos y otros anticonceptivos se tenían porque no quedaba otra si mojabas el churro, ademas antes los hijos eran mano de obra gratis.



Se llama modelo demográfico moderno y se cree que todos los países están o van hacia el . 
El problema es de si dará tiempo antes de que este estercolero reviente ...


----------



## Tblls (20 Ene 2022)

0 ayudas/facilidades
0 conciliación familiar
Destrucción a la familia tradicional
Abortos gratis
Introducción de la mujer al mercado laboral
Promover géneros
Maltrato y odio al hombre con leyes viogen
Mantenimiento de África por parte de occidente

Así a bote pronto


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ene 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Espera.
> Una tipa de 30 años con un perro sentada en un columpio?.
> Le falta un hervor o que?



Claramente. Pero quiero dejar claro que no era una chica con síndrome de down, ni parecía autista ni nada de eso. Era una BOBA y un mangina.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Ene 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Magia es lo que piden masivamente (minuto 1:08) porque saben de sobra lo que hay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, este vídeo tiene su magia. N-n-noooesss mi problema!


----------



## cooperator (20 Ene 2022)

Lo de los hijos es agotador, muy caro y se carga la pareja y el descanso. Tal y como está todo es de ser muy cretino traer a alguien aquí.


----------



## grom (20 Ene 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> darwin gana, la inmensa mayoria de los que nacen actualmente son lumpen, moronegos, gitanos y demas escoria.
> 
> si, darwin gana por goleada.



Da completamente igual que los moronegros tengan un CI de 70.
Dentro de 30 años aqui estarán los hijos de los que tuvieron hijos. No hay mas.

De todas formas, una poblacion que es CONVENCIDA de que se tiene que suicidar, muy inteligente tampoco es.


----------



## inteño (20 Ene 2022)

Curiosos tiempos: la gente prefiere tener perros, y los que tienen hijos los quieren tan mal, que dejan que les pinchen la mierda de moda.


----------



## Ptgv2 (20 Ene 2022)

Perros como tapadera para escapar de la viogen


----------



## arsenchik (20 Ene 2022)

parejas españolas abren camino a las parejas musulmanas para repoblar su pais, mola


----------



## CuervoDrogado (20 Ene 2022)

Tranquelle ameggo ya tenemos les hijes nosotrosss


----------



## Fuego purificador (20 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> porque les dan compañia, y además, en un apuro, se los pueden follar.



Porque se los pueden follar, y además, en un apuro, les dan compañia.


----------



## Marchamaliano (20 Ene 2022)

Porque los enfermos hijos de puta que controlan occidente quiere reemplazarnos por moronegrada, lo que hará más fácil el tránsito a que sean los nuevos dioses en su nuevo Elysium, para ello se han dedicado a bombardear occidente con propaganda follaperros y femicharil sin descanso desde hace muchas décadas.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (21 Ene 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> sale más barato y requiere menos compromiso, también mueren antes y no hay que pagarles estudios ni caprichos



obvio, eso debe ser, endulzado por ese gran ¨amor¨a los perros.


----------



## hotice (21 Ene 2022)

Telita el mundo que va a quedar en 100 años si seguimos esta proyección. 

Toda Europa arrasada por inmigrantes que serán 75% de la población, con la Sharia como lay principal.

Norteamerica más o menos igual, pero de mejicanos y .

Africa con 8000 millones de negros que no tendrán para comer porque China les ha comprado las tierras fértiles por 4 perras


----------



## Abelinoz (21 Ene 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Traer hijos a este mundo si no eres casta o lumpen paguitero es una salvajada.



mentira básicamente, nunca se vivió tan bien.

Si hubieran pensado eso tus padres… luego seguro que quieres que no haya inmigrantes


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2022)

a


La extraordinaria capacidad que tiene la especie humana de acumular grasa alrededor de su cuerpo, es similar a las jorobas de los camellos.

Son reservorios de nutrientes que permite pasar largos periodos de hambruna , que fueron lo normal durante decenas de miles de años.

Nuestros antepasados vivían en desiertos helados durante la glaciación . Apenas había comida , pero cuando conseguían matar a un bisonte , comían hasta reventar , puesto que la carne a los 3 días empezaba a pudrirse.

Sólo sobrevivían aquellos individuos capaces de engordar fácilmente , como les pasa a los osos antes de " hibernar " .

Las gordas eran el referente deseable puesto que podrían criar a sus hijos amamantándolos aún sin nada que comer.

Por el contrario las flacas se morían de hambre a los pocos días y con ella el bebé que siempre tenían colgado de una teta y los otros hijos pequeños al faltarles la madre que les pudiese cuidar y proteger.

Los hombres aún siendo buenos padres , su función era ir de caza , atacar otros poblados y defender el propio , no se podían en cargar de niños huérfanos. No era tan importante la supervivencia de los hombres , su función fecundadora era algo muy puntual ( una vez cada 3 años ) por lo tanto muy pocos hombres podían fecundar a muchas mujeres. Que el coito ocupacional, como pasatiempos fuese algo habitual , era como rascarse la espalda unos a otros o quitarse piojos , al ser un acto estéril no tiene ninguna relevancia en la evolución ni la genética.

las hembras entre los 9 meses de embarazo y los dos años de lactancia, no ovulan , evidentemente.
Las españolas contemporáneas , al no tener hijos , entran en celo todos los meses , 10 días después de la regla. todas nuestras antepasadas quedaban preñadas en cada periodo fértil puesto que el sexo era muy frecuente y siempre había candidatos disponibles .

La regla todos los meses , es algo antinatural que nunca sucedió en nuestra especie. Es una de las razones del constante comportamiento histérico de las españolas que han venido a llamar feminismo .

Nuestros antepasados neandertales vivían en familias o unidades reproductivas de un macho con varias hembras , muy parecido a los gorilas o los esquimales que son los humanos con más genes neandertales . Precisamente los indígenas sudamericanos , mexicanos en concreto , es la población más gorda del mundo , porque son descendientes de esquimales que atravesaron el estrecho de Bering .

sin embargo nuestros antepasados los negros, vivían en poblados puesto que en África había comida por todos lados . Me refiero a los cereales , las semillas de las hierbas que crecían en las inmensas sabanas y que las mujeres recolectaban y molían con dos piedras ( por eso siguen haciendo trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios como cajeras de supermercado o líneas de montaje ) , también recolectaban raíces , bayas , insectos , carroñas . Los hombres iban de caza en grupos de 5 , por eso 4 es el número de amigos habitual , el resto son conocidos . Un grupo más numeroso hacía demasiado ruido y espantaba a las presas además eran más a repartir .

Ahí, en esas dos formas incompatibles de vivir la vida , podemos vislumbrar el eterno conflicto entre la familia y el gregarismo , que ha recibido múltiples nombres a lo largo de la historia y ahora se llama comunismo.

Lo que sucede realmente es que al ser híbridos de neandertales y negros , en unas personas se manifiesta más claramente el comportamiento familiar y en otras el comportamiento de grupo , de tribu que no establece lazos afectivos tan intensos y permanentes con sus familiares.


como las agrupaciones de animales , siempre están compuestas por hembras . Los machos solían pelear entre sí y causar conflictos , por eso se inventaban las guerras y focalizaban la ira permanente del macho humano, contra otros machos fuera del grupo .

Todo esto sigue en el instinto de los adolescentes actuales , cuando juegan de forma hipnótica con la play imaginando que están matando a enemigos de la tribu vecina.






*El hombre más obeso del mundo es mexicano y pesa 500 kilos*
La pesadilla de Juan Pedro comenzó cuando tenía 17 años y tuvo un accidente que dejó reducida su movilidad




www.diariosur.es















los osos, técnicamente, no hibernan; lo que hacen es desarrollar una hipotermia superficial, que no es lo mismo, aunque pueda parecerlo. El animal de mayor tamaño que hiberna es la marmota alpina, que con sus cinco kilos de peso, se encuentra muy lejos de las grandes masas propias de los osos.

Los camellos pueden sobrevivir en zonas áridas porque pueden pasar días sin comer ni beber gracias a que su

Los *camellos* y dromedarios acumulan en sus *jorobas* de 15 a 20 kg de gliceroles y fosfolípidos con más de un 60% de ácidos grasos saturados -o insaturados como el oleico.
Así que, a razón de 8,2 litros por kilo, son capaces de generar hasta alrededor de 150 litros de agua.

*Reservas de agua en la grasa*

Las reservas de triacilgliceroles tienen como función proporcionarles energía y calor mediante la oxidación de sus ácidos grasos, pero también agua pese a que los almacenes grasos están exentos de este componente como tal. Esto se debe a que en los procesos del catabolismo de las moléculas energéticas se genera “agua metabólica”.

Se estima que 1 g de glúcidos produce 0,56 g de agua, 1 g de proteínas produce 0,40 g de agua y 1 g de grasa aproximadamente el mismo peso de agua (1,07 g).


camellos y dromedarios que tienen importantes depósitos grasos en sus jorobas (de 15 a 20 kg de triacilgliceroles con ácidos grasos saturados).


----------



## Sax Solo (21 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> No voy a traer a una hija a este mundo para que se la folle un moro o se coma una guerra.



¿En serio con esas tetas?



De todas formas, nos ha dirigido y nos dirige una élite de sicópatas que desde hace más de 100 años llevan implantando unos cambios en occidente que van absolutamente en contra del concepto de familia y de la propia humanidad. Hay que entender los cambios para poder revertirlos, de modo que cebarse con los infelices que se conforman con adoptar animales en lugar de tener hijos, pues es mirar el problema a través de la mirilla, porque las personas somos lo que somos en función de nuestras circunstancias. Se puede juzgar pero también hay que comprender.

El artículo es una basura de un infecto "medio de defecación masiva" (como dice C. Rivas) con una repulsiva intención manipuladora, no es el estatuto oficial de las parejas sin hijos y con animales.


----------



## workforfood (21 Ene 2022)

Antes se tenían hijos porque no había anticonceptivos y porque tenían 9 hijos y se les morían 8. Solo hubo un periodo corto donde se tenían 9 hijos y sobrevivían 7 que fue de los años 20-40, después de eso eso quitando excepciones era muy raro familias de 6 hijos en los 70 porque sobrevivían todos y había métodos anticonceptivos, aún así había gente en esa época que montaba tribus en pisos paco franquistas. Ahora la gente que tiene hijos es gente chupiguay hijos de funcionarios o empleos acomodados ya te digo que alguien se levanta a las 5 de la mañana para entrar a las 6 de la mañana en lo último que piensa que alguien tenga que soportar eso. Si veis la gente que se dice que tienen el reloj biológico esas mujeres de 40 años ninguna va a tener hijos, la gente que se ve empujando carritos es la gente chupiguay con trabajos fijos desde los 20 años y de donde han sacado el piso donde no se construye nada, chanchullos con familiares que se los compran a tocateja de segunda mano.


----------



## Kabuterimon (21 Ene 2022)

Sax Solo dijo:


> ¿En serio con esas tetas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las tetas son de una amiga, yo tengo más rabo que una iguana. 

No se...no me convence ser participe, entiendo lo que quieres decir con seguir manteniendo el simbolo de la familia tanto con su aspecto reproductivo como emocional que tanto quieren erradicar, pero hacerlo para que vivan en constante peligro no me sale a cuenta...A veces lo correcto y la lucha si conlleva hacer sufrir a tus seres queridos PARA NO conseguir nada...me parece un sin sentido, porque no vamos a conseguir nada, la elite lo tiene tan bien montado que es un cancer con metastasis, las ramificaciones son imposibles de erradicar y resurgen constantemente, el amigo de, el hermano de, el sucesor de y es un no parar.


----------



## sebososabroso (21 Ene 2022)

Lo mismo va a ser criar a un niño que tener una mascota, igual, lo que no quiere la gente es el compromiso, huyen de el, tener un niño es las 24 horas, luchar cada día, enseñar comportamiento, educación, y para mi es de lo mas bonito que hay.
Un perro, si hoy no tienes ganas, lo dejas sin atención y no pasa nada, el al día siguiente ni se acuerda, tengo un amigo soltero que ni tan siquiera lo saca a pasear, el perro mea en empapadores que roba del hospital, pero no pasa nada, si te cansan lo das o lo abandonas. No hay compromiso.


----------



## jesus88 (21 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Da completamente igual que los moronegros tengan un CI de 70.
> Dentro de 30 años aqui estarán los hijos de los que tuvieron hijos. No hay mas.
> 
> De todas formas, una poblacion que es CONVENCIDA de que se tiene que suicidar, muy inteligente tampoco es.



la vida de esos negros que van a estar aqui, en su imensa mayoria, va a ser una mierda de vida. mejor no vivir que hacerlo asi.
en cuanto a los ocidentales las razones para no tener hijos son variopiontas, en mi caso : leyes de divorcio y viogen.

me niego a que el novio de mi ex sea el que eduque a mis hijos.
hasta los años noventa se podia tener hijos en este pais, con la llegada del feminazismo hay que tenerles cuadrados para hacerlo.


----------



## grom (21 Ene 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> la vida de esos negros que van a estar aqui, en su imensa mayoria, va a ser una mierda de vida. mejor no vivir que hacerlo asi.
> en cuanto a los ocidentales las razones para no tener hijos son variopiontas, en mi caso : leyes de divorcio y viogen.
> 
> me niego a que el novio de mi ex sea el que eduque a mis hijos.
> hasta los años noventa se podia tener hijos en este pais, con la llegada del feminazismo hay que tenerles cuadrados para hacerlo.



Siendo todo lo que dices mas o menos cierto, lo cierto en que a Darwin le importa tres cojones.

A ti te han convencido de no tener hijos. O te lo han dificultado tanto que has "decidido" no tenerlos.
Y ESE ES EL OBJETIVO ULTIMO DEL FEMINISMO. 

Que pareceis bobos, joder.


----------



## ElMayoL (21 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tengo un hijo, estoy encantada por cómo es y cómo me ha salido, pero su futuro es una mierda pinchada en un palo, así que mi pregunta: para qué quiere nadie tener hijos? para condenarles a una vida de mierda?



Esta gilipollez la dices en serio o eres un troll?


----------



## Abelinoz (22 Ene 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Antes se tenían hijos porque no había anticonceptivos y porque tenían 9 hijos y se les morían 8. Solo hubo un periodo corto donde se tenían 9 hijos y sobrevivían 7 que fue de los años 20-40, después de eso eso quitando excepciones era muy raro familias de 6 hijos en los 70 porque sobrevivían todos y había métodos anticonceptivos, aún así había gente en esa época que montaba tribus en pisos paco franquistas. Ahora la gente que tiene hijos es gente chupiguay hijos de funcionarios o empleos acomodados ya te digo que alguien se levanta a las 5 de la mañana para entrar a las 6 de la mañana en lo último que piensa que alguien tenga que soportar eso. Si veis la gente que se dice que tienen el reloj biológico esas mujeres de 40 años ninguna va a tener hijos, la gente que se ve empujando carritos es la gente chupiguay con trabajos fijos desde los 20 años y de donde han sacado el piso donde no se construye nada, chanchullos con familiares que se los compran a tocateja de segunda mano.



menos llorar y más tener hijos que tampoco es para tanto, a ver si lo que te falta es alguien que te aguante…


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Esta gilipollez la dices en serio o eres un troll?



Realidad querido, realidad.


----------



## ElMayoL (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Realidad querido, realidad.



Pues lamento lo que dices. Háztelo mirar.


----------



## D_M (22 Ene 2022)

Hilo N° 1323322 sobre lo decadente que son las parejas que prefieren perros a hijos.


----------



## pentax821 (22 Ene 2022)

Respuesta rápida: El retraso mental

Respuesta lenta: Las personas tienen grandes carencias emocionales y son profundamente inútiles y miedosas fruto de una educación sin valores, llena de materialidad y sin expresión emocional, además a todo esto hay que añadir el NOM y el infantilismo omnipresente. Es el cóctel perfecto para tener inútiles sociales que no aportan nada o solo aportan decadencia social.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Pues lamento lo que dices. Háztelo mirar.



Lamenta lo que quieras, con un país gobernado por rojos, no hay futuro, el mundo no está mejor en general y traer hijos al mundo es de estúpidos.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lamenta lo que quieras, con un país gobernado por rojos, no hay futuro, el mundo no está mejor en general y traer hijos al mundo es de estúpidos.



Pero tú no tenías uno?


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero tú no tenías uno?



Claro y así lo he dicho y por eso afirmo lo que afirmo.
Chaval de 10, tendrá que estudiar fuera, currar fuera si encuentra curro, una vida de mierda por mucho empeño que le ponga.
No merece la pena traer hijos a este mundo para que ni escuernándose puedan vivir y si lo hacen, en el quinto coño.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Como vale un huevo, siempre podrá opositar.... esa esperanza me queda.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Claro y así lo he dicho y por eso afirmo lo que afirmo.
> Chaval de 10, tendrá que estudiar fuera, currar fuera si encuentra curro, una vida de mierda por mucho empeño que le ponga.
> No merece la pena traer hijos a este mundo para que ni escuernándose puedan vivir y si lo hacen, en el quinto coño.



Y para que coño lo tuviste? No teníais condones?


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y para que coño lo tuviste? No teníais condones?



No lo busqué pero llegó y es una maravilla, pero me da pena y mucha por él.
Traer hijos al mundo, es traerlos al infierno directamente.
Cada vez sufro más por lo que va a tener que sufrir el mío.


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo una niña y un perro,y la perra no deja que se acerque un desconocido a mi hija.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Insisto: si no hay curro es que hay exceso de población.
Cuando haga falta mano de obra que la gente procree, mientras tanto quietos parados y nunca mejor dicho


----------



## Ederto (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Insisto: si no hay curro es que hay exceso de población.
> Cuando haga falta mano de obra que la gente procree, mientras tanto quietos parados y nunca mejor dicho



Que digo yo, que desde que se encarga una criatura hasta que se puede dar de alta en la Seguridad Social pasan como poco 16 años. Igual era mejor dejar de meter gente ya. A partir de mañana, y así el tema del paro lo controlamos mucho antes.


----------



## Kbkubito (22 Ene 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Hace ya seis años que Isabel y Luis abrieron las puertas de su hogar a Winnie, una preciosa carlino que despertó en la pareja un *amor incondicional *hacia los canes. "La cogimos con cuatro meses. Ninguno de los dos habíamos tenido perro hasta ese momento. A mí me daban un poco de miedo, pero me encantaban. Así que empecé a acercarme a ellos y, poco a poco, se me quitó la fobia y, ahora, los dos somos unos locos de los perros. Yo leo todo lo que puedo sobre etología canina y la gente piensa que mi chico es educador canino porque, cuando va a un parque, todos los perros se acercan a él. ¡Parece el flautista de Hamelín", relata Isabel.
> 
> Tan es así que, hace apenas tres meses, decidieron 'incorporar' un nuevo miembro a su feliz familia: "Tener a Winnie y luego a Happy, una boston terrier, fueron dos *decisiones muy meditadas*. Puede parecer muy exagerado, pero creo que es lo mejor que he hecho en mi vida. Me hacen tremendamente *feliz y querida*. Ojalá de niña no me hubieran dado miedo los perros y hubiera tenido uno porque hubiera sido, sin duda, mi mejor amigo".
> 
> ...



Van a recoger lo que han sembrado. Quien coño querría echarle mas carne a esta picadora? 
Cual es el problema? Que no hay suficientes esclavos para mantener los chiringuitos políticos y a la nobleza funcirata de las 17 taifas? 
Pues que se ocupen Ajmed,bobolu y wilson. Con mi sangre ya han hecho suficiente negocio.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No lo busqué pero llegó y es una maravilla, pero me da pena y mucha por él.
> Traer hijos al mundo, es traerlos al infierno directamente.
> Cada vez sufro más por lo que va a tener que sufrir el mío.



Tranquila, a tu crío no le va a faltar trabajo. Pero nada de estudiar carrera, eso va a ser un pasaporte a irse a tomar por el culo. Estás a tiempo de guiarle para que aprenda un oficio, como fontanero, electricista... Con eso se va a ganar muy bien la vida


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Que digo yo, que desde que se encarga una criatura hasta que se puede dar de alta en la Seguridad Social pasan como poco 16 años. Igual era mejor dejar de meter gente ya. A partir de mañana, y así el tema del paro lo controlamos mucho antes.



Pues sí, mejor parar de traerlos a un lugar donde viven de las paguitas o los papis hasta los 50


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (22 Ene 2022)

Que guerraza merececeís todos, un perro claro que te puede dar compañia y quererlo, pero si no te reproduces con los de tu misma especie, te extingues, es así de simple, y es lo que buscan, que desaparezcamos.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tranquila, a tu crío no le va a faltar trabajo. Pero nada de estudiar carrera, eso va a ser un pasaporte a irse a tomar por el culo. Estás a tiempo de guiarle para que aprenda un oficio, como fontanero, electricista... Con eso se va a ganar muy bien la vida



Quiere carrera y lo tiene muy claro, es carrera de notaza y fuera de nuestra ciudad, así que al año que viene me despido de él, si estudia fuera, currará fuera si es que puede currar y seguro será en el extranjero....


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Que guerraza merececeís todos, un perro claro que te puede dar compañia y quererlo, pero si no te reproduces con los de tu misma especie, te extingues, es así de simple, y es lo que buscan, que desaparezcamos.



Qué chorrada, te extingues dice...anda por ahí.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Quiere carrera y lo tiene muy claro, es carrera de notaza y fuera de nuestra ciudad, así que al año que viene me despido de él, si estudia fuera, currará fuera si es que puede currar y seguro será en el extranjero....



Pues vaya historia, invertir en educación para que otro país lo aproveche...mi primo también lo tiene muy claro, saltar de una fp media a una superior y meterse de mantenimiento a industria


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Es evidente que la gente no puede mantener hijos, ni ganas de traerlos para que no tenga futuro.
Me parece estupendo que tengan mascotas
A ver quién es el guapo que se puede permitir mantener hijos a día de hoy.....


----------



## Porestar (22 Ene 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> la vida de esos negros que van a estar aqui, en su imensa mayoria, va a ser una mierda de vida. mejor no vivir que hacerlo asi.
> en cuanto a los ocidentales las razones para no tener hijos son variopiontas, en mi caso : leyes de divorcio y viogen.
> 
> me niego a que el novio de mi ex sea el que eduque a mis hijos.
> hasta los años noventa se podia tener hijos en este pais, con la llegada del feminazismo hay que tenerles cuadrados para hacerlo.



La vida de esos negros va a ser una mierda porque son aún más tontos que los blancos suicidas.

Cuando cumples 30 palos si no eres un pringado ya te has hartado de juergas y pocas cosas se acercan a emocionarte como los hijos. Y menos un animal con sus mierdas y sus pelos, que muchos hablan de sacrificios pero joder, de cambiar pañales con caca de bebé un par de años por niño a estar 13 o 15 años recogiendo mierda repugnante del puto suelo meado...


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Qué chorrada, te extingues dice...anda por ahí.



Ah no, vives eternamente,... Si los españoles no tienen hijos y si los moros y los panchitos, dentro de un par de generaciones no habrá españoles, no es tan dífícil entenderlo, esto se convertirá en otro estercolero tercermundista como es sudamerica o africa.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pues vaya historia, invertir en educación para que otro país lo aproveche...mi primo también lo tiene muy claro, saltar de una fp media a una superior y meterse de mantenimiento a industria



Quiere ser biomédico y con nota media que lleva de primero de bach de 10... fontanero o ñapas no le veo.
Acaba de cobrar 700€ siendo menor de edad por ser subcampeón de España en competición deporte individual, proficiency aprobado y jugador de baloncesto y terminado además y a la vez que el bachillerato normal, el Dual Americano con 9,5, lo dicho, no es cerebro para este país.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Ah no, vives eternamente,... Si los españoles no tienen hijos y si los moros y los panchitos, dentro de un par de generaciones no habrá españoles, no es tan dífícil entenderlo, esto se convertirá en otro estercolero tercermundista como es sudamerica o africa.



De eso la culpa la tienen los rojos que dejan venir sin control a todo ilegal


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Quiere ser biomédico y con nota media que lleva de primero de bach de 10... fontanero o ñapas no le veo.
> Acaba de cobrar 700€ siendo menor de edad por ser subcampeón de España en competición deporte individual, proficiency aprobado y jugador de baloncesto y terminado además y a la vez que el bachillerato normal, el Dual Americano con 9,5, lo dicho, no es cerebro para este país.



A mi primo se le da muy bien la programación,la robótica y los ordenadores, y está haciendo su FP de telecomunicaciones, o como hostias se llame. Buenísimo chaval, listo como un zorro, aunque no le gusta estudiar. Hace lo que debe, formarse en el campo que le gusta y pillar curro desde joven para ir ascendiendo poco a poco.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mi primo se le da muy bien la programación,la robótica y los ordenadores, y está haciendo su FP de telecomunicaciones, o como hostias se llame. Buenísimo chaval, listo como un zorro, aunque no le gusta estudiar. Hace lo que debe, formarse en el campo que le gusta y pillar curro desde joven para ir ascendiendo poco a poco.



El mío es la mejor nota de TIC del curso, pero tiene muy claro que quiere investigación genética aplicada a enfermedades y medicaciones personalizadas, para cualquier asignatura de ciencias con leerlo lo entiende y lo sabe, incluso quedó quinto en la olimpiada matemática hace cuatro años inventándose las fórmulas a aplicar.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> El mío es la mejor nota de TIC del curso, pero tiene muy claro que quiere investigación genética aplicada a enfermedades y medicaciones personalizadas, para cualquier asignatura de ciencias con leerlo lo entiende y lo sabe, incluso quedó quinto en la olimpiada matemática hace cuatro años inventándose las fórmulas a aplicar.



Así que tienes un cerebrito... 

En ese caso que no se quede en esta cloaca, que busque algo mejor donde poder brillar.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Así que tienes un cerebrito...
> 
> En ese caso que no se quede en esta cloaca, que busque algo mejor donde poder brillar.



Esa es la cuestión, que se me va sí o sí, gracias a la mierda de país que nos han dejado, pero es que el mundo no está mejor y francamente para funcivago o político no sirve.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión, que se me va sí o sí, gracias a la mierda de país que nos han dejado, pero es que el mundo no está mejor y francamente para funcivago o político no sirve.



Un chaval así no hace nada aquí en España. Solamente quedarse trabajando de algo inferior para lo que está capacitado e imposibilitando tener ese empleo a gente formada para ello que sí que lo haría con ganas.


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Un chaval así no hace nada aquí en España. Solamente quedarse trabajando de algo inferior para lo que está capacitado e imposibilitando tener ese empleo a gente formada para ello que sí que lo haría con ganas.



PUes eso, lo traje al mundo para exiliarlo, porque aquí no hay nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> PUes eso, lo traje al mundo para exiliarlo, porque aquí no hay nada.



Para él no. Para otros lo hay. Solo nació en el lugar equivocado


----------



## Catalinius (22 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Para él no. Para otros lo hay. Solo nació en el lugar equivocado



PUes mal vamos, donde un país solo tiene fps, cero industria y menos investigación y todo los inmigrantes del mundo.
Por eso digo que en un mundo lleno de paro, a santo de qué traemos más gente al mundo? para que aumenten el paro?


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Ene 2022)

-DINERO
-Tiempo
-Menos responsabilidad
-Conservan eternamente su caracter de "inocentes", a diferencia de los niños que crecen y se hacen adolescentes insoportables.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> PUes mal vamos, donde un país solo tiene fps, cero industria y menos investigación y todo los inmigrantes del mundo.
> Por eso digo que en un mundo lleno de paro, a santo de qué traemos más gente al mundo? para que aumenten el paro?



Al contrario. No tener formación universitaria pero si FP en un país en el que el mercado laboral es un mercado que demanda muchos trabajadores y pocos investigadores es un ahorro de la puta hostia en formación que va a saco roto. A la universidad deberían ir los cerebros como tu crío, no el resto, que podrían ser unos excelentes trabajadores si dirigen su potencial hacia el rumbo adecuado. No es de recibo que tu hijo termine de peón de fábrica valiendo para mucho más como no es de recibo que alguien cualificado para un puesto de trabajo de peón especializado que podría medrar rápidamente a oficial acabe trabajando en un bar paco o recogiendo cebollas a destajo.


----------



## jesus88 (22 Ene 2022)

grom dijo:


> Siendo todo lo que dices mas o menos cierto, lo cierto en que a Darwin le importa tres cojones.
> 
> A ti te han convencido de no tener hijos. O te lo han dificultado tanto que has "decidido" no tenerlos.
> Y ESE ES EL OBJETIVO ULTIMO DEL FEMINISMO.
> ...



pues si , a la fuerza ahorcan.
lo cojonudo es que haya valientes que tengan hijos en esta coyuntura, conozco varios padres divorciados que da pena verles, unos peleles.

uno de ellos, si no tuviese padres, ya ancianos, estaria viviendo bajo un puente, con trabajo a jornada completa.

con lo cual nos quedan niños nacidos de padres lumpen, y unos pocos de padres kamikaces.


----------



## jesus88 (22 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> La vida de esos negros va a ser una mierda porque son aún más tontos que los blancos suicidas.
> 
> Cuando cumples 30 palos si no eres un pringado ya te has hartado de juergas y pocas cosas se acercan a emocionarte como los hijos. Y menos un animal con sus mierdas y sus pelos, que muchos hablan de sacrificios pero joder, de cambiar pañales con caca de bebé un par de años por niño a estar 13 o 15 años recogiendo mierda repugnante del puto suelo meado...



que si, que tiene que ser muy bonito tener hijos, pero te recuerdo que con estas leyes, si su madre quiere, vas a ver a tus hijos 4 dias al mes.

yo jamas permitiria esto, estas leyes arbitrarias son una verguenza, por consiguiente va a tener hijos su puta madre....


----------



## Porestar (22 Ene 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> que si, que tiene que ser muy bonito tener hijos, pero te recuerdo que con estas leyes, si su madre quiere, vas a ver a tus hijos 4 dias al mes.
> 
> yo jamas permitiria esto, estas leyes arbitrarias son una verguenza, por consiguiente va a tener hijos su puta madre....



Sí, con estas leyes dependes de no dar con una zorra. Es un riesgo a asumir.


----------



## jesus88 (22 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Sí, con estas leyes dependes de no dar con una zorra. Es un riesgo a asumir.



un riesgo a asumir es jugar a la loteria, esto es un acto de fe inquebrantable.
con estas leyes es una irresponsabilidad tener hijos, salvo que te valla la marcha.
es posible que el hijo sea del vecino, pero esta prohibido que te hagas una prueba de paternidad.
caundo la mujer quiera te larga de casa, aunque sea tuya, pension para los niños que veras 4 dias al mes.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2022)

Porque se ha destruido la familia y la sociedad por culpa de la progresía


----------



## Porestar (22 Ene 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> un riesgo a asumir es jugar a la loteria, esto es un acto de fe inquebrantable.
> con estas leyes es una irresponsabilidad tener hijos, salvo que te valla la marcha.
> es posible que el hijo sea del vecino, pero esta prohibido que te hagas una prueba de paternidad.
> caundo la mujer quiera te larga de casa, aunque sea tuya, pension para los niños que veras 4 dias al mes.



A mí me va bien. La prueba de paternidad es ilegal en Francia.


----------

